# Neuer Rechner - Lohnt diese Zusammenstellung?



## LordAragorn (12. November 2011)

*0. Hallo zusammen,*

ich werde versuchen meine Ansprüche/Fragen VOR die Zusammenstellung zu  stellen, die ich mir vorstelle, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt.
*Budget ist grundsätzlich offen*, aber Preis/Leistung soll im Bezug auf die Anforderungen halt stimmen.

*1. Vorbemerkungen:*

Ich weiß es ist schwer, den  richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Erstellen  eines neuen Systems zu finden -  anything goes, d.h. es wird immer was  Neues geben.Der beste Zeitpunkt  ist, wenn man's braucht -ich denke  langsam bräuchte ich es (*harhar*  ^^). Kann aber durchaus auch noch warten, wenn das Geld derzeit halb  rausgeschmissen ist.


Ich möchte aber wirklich nur* ungerne kurz bevor eine neue  Generation SSD/CPU/GPU rauskommt zuschlagen*,  daher wäre es mir wichtig,  dass Ihr mich auf aktuelle Entwicklungen  hinweist, die ich vielleicht  verschlafen habe. Ein Nachfolger für die  GTX 5xx Reihe scheint mir nicht  in Sicht, Ivy Bridge wird wohl mehr  energiesparend als  leistungsbringend (oder?!)


Mir ist vor allem *Nachhaltigkeit* wichtig, d.h. ich möchte gerade *in Sachen Peripherie (Gehäuse, Soundkarte, Netzteil etc.) möglichst lang damit arbeiten*/aufrüsten können.
*2. Was ich will:*


In jedem Fall eine *SSD* - wenn es sich in Absehung der Entwicklung nicht groß lohnt zu warten, wäre ich für die *Crucial M4 128 GB.*


Ein* edles Gehäuse, also gebürstete Aluminiumoptik*. Es sollte nicht zu heiß werden, *Lautstärke ist mir an sich Wurst*. Änderungen sollten recht leicht vonstatten gehen, *USB 3 Frontpanel*  soll vorhanden sein. Bitte ohne Leucht-Bling-Bling. NZXT H2 schien mir  nach diversen Tests sehr sympathisch. Auch wenn es wegen der Lautstärke  garnicht gedämmt sein müsste, aber ist immerhin billiger als Lian Li


Einen* Prozessor dessen Anschaffung ich auf längere Sicht nicht bereue*  - ihn wechsle ich im Vergleich zu ner Graka immer als letztes. Daher  die Preisfrage von oben: Sandy Bridge oder auf Ivy warten? *Übertakten soll er sich lassen*,  allerdings erst, wenn es nötig wird. Bis dahin würde ich daher auf den  Boxed-Lüfter setzen. Lautstärke tangiert mich wie gesagt nicht so sehr  (schon garnicht im NZXT H2 z.B. ^^)


Eine *gute Soundkarte*,  die mit (ca. 150 Euro Preisniveau, 2.0, z.B. Samson Media One)  Nahfeldmonitoren klarkommt und einen schönen Sound liefert. 3D-Zeugs ist  mir nicht so wichtig, hauptsache schön und klar, auch fürs Musikhören.


Eine *Grafikkarte, die für die nächsten 2 Jahre ausreicht*, um in guter Auflösung flüssig spielen zu können. Lautstärke ist nicht wichtig, eher für *das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis* angemessene Leistung und nicht zu heiß werden, bisschen übertakten schadet ja nie. Wechsle Graka sicher eher als Prozessor.


*Netzteil* soll einfach gut und auch* für zukünftige Hardware *ausreichend sein (Die Entwicklung geht ja wohl eher in geringere Leistungsaufnahme als Richtung "mehr").


*MoBo* bitte mit *USB3 Frontanschlüssen und Übertaktungsmöglichkeit*. Soll stabil laufen, möglichst wenig bekannte Probleme. FireWire ist egal. Grafikeinheit muss nicht vorhanden sein.


Ein *CardReader*, der in das Gehäuse passt, wäre Klasse


Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bezüglich Preis/Leistung am besten wäre, per *Hardwareversand*  zusammenzubauen. Will keine 1000 Euro Hardware mit nem Kurzen  schrotten. D.h. alle vorgeschlagene Hardware sollte es da auch geben.


*Monitore bräuchte ich zwei*,  arbeite viel parallel mit Worddokumenten etc. Sollen farbecht aber v.a.  höhenverstellbar und gamingeeignet sein. Sachen wie Battlefield spiele  ich seltener, ganz stark schlieren sollts nun aber auch nett.


*3. Mein Vorschlag (vorausgesetzt es lohnt sich derzeit, was zusammenzubauen):*



Monitor Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS


Intel Core i5 2500k


 ASRock P67 Extreme4 oder
 ASUS P8P67 EVO B3 Revision 
(oder gibt es eins ohne FireWire mit Front USB 3.0, das günstiger ist?)


 Corsair XMS3 Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3


 ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 oder
 ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5 (???)


Be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8-550W (Alternativen???)


 NZXT Classic Series H2 oder

 Lian Li PC-9FB


           ASUS Xonar D2/PM
oder ist das für meine geplanten Boxen viel zu overdressed?


Sony Optiarc AD-7261S DVD-Brenner


*4. Abschließende Fragen:*


Gibt es etwas, *das ich noch dazu bestellen müsste? Festplatten-Laufwerks-Schächte?* (altmodische SATA HDDs, bis die Preise sinken, sind vorhanden?)
Welchen *CardReader*, der alle sinnvollen Funktionen bietet würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ob 10 Euro mehr oder weniger wäre mir Wurst.
*Was könnte ich vergessen haben*, das für einen neu-zusammengestellten Rechner unerlässlich ist?


*5. Den besten Dank für alle Tipps/Hinweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


sagt Euer LAra und freut sich auf rege Beteiligung.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. November 2011)

Schöner Text 

1. Nachhaltigjeit:

Die AMD X4 "Deneb" sind anfang 2009 auf den Markt gekommen, sie werden heute immer noch empfohlen, primär wegen ihrer Preis-Leistung. Bei Prozessoren brauchst du dir kaum sorgen machen, dass diese nicht mehr reichen für gaming. Bei Photoshop, C4D oder ähnlichem sieht es zwar etwas anders aus, aber  ich habe nichts explizit darüber gelsen, außer das du viel mit Word machst, dafür reicht ein 4 Kerner auf jedenfall.
Aufrüstbarkeit ist immer so eine Sache, bei Intel ist diese mit CPUs meist nicht so sehr gegeben wie bei AMD, aber da diese Komponenten ohnehin kaum gewechselt werden ist dies auch nicht so wichtg, es ist so gesehen viel wichtiger sich auf einen Standardformfaktor festzulegen, z.b. ATX. So kannst du auch in 5 Jahren noch ein ATX-Mainboard in ein Gehäuse bauen, welches jetzt ATX unterstützt, das gleiche mit dem Netzteil. Etwas mehr in ein Gehäuse von LianLi zu investieren lohnt sich auf jedenfall, obwohl hier natürlich auch noch der persönliche Geschmack star ausschlaggebend ist.

2. Mein Vorschlag:

Monitor Iiyama ProLite E2475HDS// Würde ich gegen einen Dell U2312HM tauschen, ist für Gaming geeignet und hat eine sehr gute Farbtreue für einen Monitor in diesem Preisbereich, der Iiyama hat ein TN-Panel, welches um längen nicht so Farbtreu und derart gutes Schwarz/Weiß liefert wie der DELL.

Intel Core i5 2500k// gute wahl

ASRock P67 Extreme4// gute Wahl, aber es gibt Mainboards die billiger sind und USB3 intern haben, aber die paar gesparten € bei so einem PC denke ich sind zu vernachlässigen

Corsair XMS3 Memory - 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3// Hier einfach das billigste 2x4GB Kit nehmen

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5// Die Top ist soweit ich sehen kann lediglich weiter ab Werk übertaktet.

Be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8-550W (Alternativen???)// Immer doch  Ich würde nicht zu BQ greifen, obwohl sie inzwischen bei HEC fertigen lassen ist mir BQ noch suspekt und es gibt immer noch viele Probleme mit deren Netzteilen. Also Alternativen:
Super-Flower SF550P14XE oder Antec HCG 520

Lian Li PC-9FB// Würde zu LianLi greifen, aber das ist meine persönliche Vorliebe 

 ASUS Xonar D2/PM// Nein ist nicht zu krass, aber für Musik empfehle ich viel mehr ESI oder Auzentech. Da HWV jedoch nur ASUS und Creative zu führen scheint, und du ein All in one Paket willst, wird dir nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben.

Sony Optiarc AD-7261S DVD-Brenner// Nehmen sich alle nicht viel, solltest du jedoch viele DVDs brennen würde ich zu Plextor greifen.

Abschließend:
Ich würde obwohl du keine Probleme mit Lautstärke hast zu einem zusätzlichen Kühler greifen, unter anderem aus dem Grund, dass die Komponenten länger halten.


----------



## LordAragorn (12. November 2011)

Danke für die schöne ausführliche Antwort quaaaaaak! Ich frag einfach mal weiter wo mir was noch nicht ganz klar ist:

*Zu 1: Nachhaltigkeit*

Klingt vernünftig und überzeugend, werde dann jetzt den 2500k kaufen. Ivy Bridge hin oder her. Wird wohl nicht soooo der Quantensprung, oder?


*2.1 Zum Monitor:*

IPS-Panels sind, dachte ich, zum Zocken nicht so sehr geeignet? Bin dem Dell gegenüber aber nicht abgeneigt, scheint sehr gute Wertungen kassiert zu haben. Aber ist ein fehlender HDMI-Anschluss nicht ein erhebliches Manko in Sachen Zukunftsfähigkeit?

*2.2 ASRock P67*

Auf jeden Fall dem Asus vorzuziehen? Bei beiden vorgeschlagenen Gehäusen wäre da ja schon ein USB-Frontanschluss dabei, d.h. ich bräuchte die ASrock Blende nicht. Sonst scheint es keinen großen Unterschied zu geben, oder? Bin halt bei ASrock aus guten alten Zeiten immer noch irgendwie skeptisch (so wie Du bei bequiet! *g*). Wovon sollte ich die Entscheidung bei fast gleichem Preis abhängig machen?

*2.3 Asus 560 Ti*

Bringt die Übertaktung ab Werk was oder lässt sich das auch genauso gut selbst machen? Hat die dann noch bessere Kühleigenschaften oder sind die 20 Euro mehr einfach rausgeschmissen?
Und: Denkst Du, die Idee mit der 560 Ti statt der 570 - dafür früher aufrüsten - ist sinnvoll? Lassen sich Sachen wie Skyrim, Witcher 2, Assassins Creed: Revelations auch mit AA/AF auf FullHD spielen oder knickt da die 560 Ti wirklich schon ein? Würde für den Gesamtpreis schon gern ne wirklich schöne Grafik genießen können.

*2.4 Netzteil*

Klingt nachvollziehbar, ich schwanke ich zwischen dem von Dir genannten Antec HCG 520 oder dem Corsair Gold AX650
Rein intuitiv hört sich "Gold zertifiziert" und "7 Jahre Garantie" schon sehr gut an. Mir ist klar, dass es die Wattzahl nicht braucht, aber bei derartig kostspieliger Hardware, lohnt da ein wirklich gutes Netzteil nicht doch noch "mehr" - oder macht das keinen großen Unterschied?

*2.5 Gehäuse*

Das NZXT war mir schon vor 4 Monaten, als ich angefangen hab mit "umzugucken" recht sympathisch, da schon 3 statt nur 2 Lüfter installiert sind, alle Anschlüsse die man sich nur wünsche kann vorhanden, etc. Habe nur Angst wegen der Hitzeentwicklung. Zum LianLi PC-9FB hab ich noch keinen Test finden können, das wurmt mich etwas. (Nur zum Vorgänger). Warum wäre es Deine persönliche Vorliebe? 
Und wichtig: *Wie sieht es bei den beiden mit dem Einbau von SSD (Bei Hardwareversand direkt) und SATA-Festplattte (nachträglich) aus*? Problemlos möglich? Brauch ich da *irgendwelche Halterungen?* Kannst Du sowas der Beschreibung entnehmen?

*2.6 Soundkarte:*

Welche Auzentech würdest Du denn empfehlen und warum? Wie gesagt, kein 5.1 oder 7.1 etc. geplant. Ne Soundkarte einzubauen traue ich mir nachträglich glaub ich sogar noch zu, ohne was zu schrotten  (Bin da bei derart kostspieligen Sachen echt paranoid ^^)

*3. Zusätzlicher Kühler*

Meinst Du im Gehäuse oder für die CPU?
Wegen meiner Paranoia würd ich ungern noch nachträglich rumschrauben. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, baut Hardwareversand den Boxed-Kühler vor Versand ein, beim Rest muss man selbst ran.... Reicht Boxed erstmal?
Welchen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter würdest Du empfehlen, wenn Du das gemeint hast? Das bauen die schon auch ein, oder? 

Nochmal vielen, vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht zu ausführlich 

Liebe Grüße,

LAra


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne ausführliche Antwort quaaaaaak! Ich frag einfach mal weiter wo mir was noch nicht ganz klar ist:
> 
> *Zu 1: Nachhaltigkeit*
> 
> Klingt vernünftig und überzeugend, werde dann jetzt den 2500k kaufen. Ivy Bridge hin oder her. Wird wohl nicht soooo der Quantensprung, oder?


 also, es kann natürlich sein, dass mit ivy Bridge bessere CPUs rauskommen, aber ein i5-2500 ist schon jetzt weitaus mehr, als nötig. Selbst ein X4 955 würde noch eine ganze Weile reichen, der i5-2500 also erst Recht. Der i5-2500 ist vor allem beim Gaming auch kaum merkbar schwächer als die besten Sockel 1366-CPUs, die über 500€ kosten. Das verdeutlicht, wie stark der Prozessor ist.


2.1: bei IPS ist es halt schwerer, dass die "preiswert" auch spielefähig sind. Das heißt aber nicht, dass es technisch gar nicht möglich ist. Aber es ist schwer zu sagen, ob ein IPS, der RELATIV günstig ist, nun wirklich besser ist als ein gleichteurer mit TN-Panel


*2.2 ASRock P67*: ASRock ist inzwischen eine sehr gute Firma, die sind nicht mehr die billigheimer von früher, bei denen ein Board für 50€ RAMSlots für 5 verschiedene RAM-Sorten und 4 Prozessortypen und 3 Grafikkarten-Bauweisen hatte, aber all das rein qualitativ nur mäßig gut war  

Mit USB-Frontanschluss meinst Du einfach nur einen Onboard-USB3-Port, oder? Du musst halt auch schauen, wie das bei dem Gehäuse dann geregelt wird. zB Kartenleser für Gehäuse haben oft ein Kabel, dass durchs Gehäuse hindurch dann HINTEN an einen normalen USB-Anschluss drankommt. USB3-onboard ist halt noch RELATIV selten, da hinken die Frontpanel-Hersteller was hinterher. 

Alternative Boards mit onboard USB3 wären das Asus P8P67 Rev3.1 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3  oder güsntiger von MSI die Modelle P67A-G45 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-G45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3  oder P67A-C45 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-C45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3

Bei Alternate kannst Du zu den Boards auch Meinungen und Wertungen mal anschauen, sind alle gut bewertet. (ich hoffe der Links klappt): ALTERNATE


*2.3 Asus 560 Ti*: schwer zu sagen, ob DIR die 560 Ti reicht oder nicht. Die Sache ist die: zwischen einer AMD 6870 für 140€ und einer GTX 560 Ti für 190€ und einer GTX 570 für 260€ stecken jeweils "nur" 5-15% je nach Spiel. Das heißt ab der 6870 ist der jeweilige Auspreis EIGENTLICH zu hoch. Aber wenn Du ein bestimmtes Spiel halt in maximalen EInstellungen spielen willt, muss halt eine bestimmte Karte als Minimum her. Ich hab eine 6870 und spiele alles auf maximum, zB Skyrim & co sind da eh kein Problem, die fressen ja nicht so viel Leistung wie Metro 2033 oder Battlefield 3. Bei den letzteren beiden lass ich den Wahn, dass man die EInstellungen, die einem angboten werden auch spielen können "muss", einfach beiseite. Ob ich BF3 nun mit ALLEM auf Ultra und 16x AA spiele, oder ob ich bei manchen Dingen "nur" hohe EInstellungen wähle und AA "nur" auf 8x einstelle, merkt beim Spielen doch ehrlich gesagt keine Sau... 

Von übertakteten Grafikkarten halte ich wenig, da der Schub kaum der Rede Wert ist. Ich würd an Deiner Stelle eine GTX 560 Ti für maximal 210€ nehmen, ansonsten lieber direkt eine GTX 570. Wobei immer die Frage ist, wie wichtig Dir die Lautstärke ist.



*2.4 Netzteil* Ja, ein gutes Netzteil macht Sinn. Ich hab vor 7 Jahren eines von tagan geholt, das "damals" an sich "zu gut" war und auch relativ teuer mit 70€. Es hat 480 Watt und läufgt immer noch leise und problemlos, befeuert inzwischen meine vierte Gragikkarte und dritte CPU (X4 965 und AMD 6870). Aber ob das Netzteil nun Bronze oder Gold zertifiziert ist, spielt kaum eine Rolle, außer Du hast den PC wirklich SEHR lange am Tag an. Die 80Plus-Logos geben nämlich Auskunft über die Effizienz, also wieviel Watt das Netzteil wirklich verbraucht, wenn der PC zB 200 Watt benötigt - es geht ja immer ein bisschen was verloren. Bei "Gold" geht halt NOCH weniger verloren als bei Bronze, aber auch Bronze ist schon recht effizient. Lies auch mal hier, vor allem Seite 3 ist über diese Logos: So steht euer Rechner gut im Saft: Wissenswertes über Netzteile und Kaufberatung


*2.5 Gehäuse*: WENN das Gehäuse auf eigene Halteringssysteme setzt, sind eigentlich immer mehr als genug dabei. Bestimmt könnte man zur Not auch vom Hersteller noch was nachgeliefert bekommen, bei nicht ganz billigen Gehäusen vlt sogar kostenfrei.

*2.6 Soundkarte:* Auzentech ist zwar gut, ABER es ist halt keine "Consumer"-Marke. Das heißt es KÖNNTE Probleme bei den Treibern mit Spielen geben. Welche Samsin hast Du denn? ich hab die Media 4a - die sind für ihren Preis zwar schon sehr gut, ABER ich behaupte mal, dass Du dann bei der SOundkarte keinen Unterschied zwischen einer für 50 oder 150 Euro hörst. Die teureren Karten sind eher für Leute, die Boxen ab 300€ Stückpreis haben oder gute Kopfhörer nutzen... 


*3. Zusätzlicher Kühler*: bestell einen Sythe Katana 3 oder so mit. ca 20€, leiser als Boxed und mehr als ausreichend für Übertakten, wenn man nicht das ALLERletzte aus der CPU rausholen will.


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. November 2011)

zu 1.
hihi ein quantensprung, du bist sehr von der politik beeinflusst, die nutzen das auch ganz gerne, wenn nichts vorwärts geht  
ein quantensprung ist die kleinste mögliche bewegung 

zu 2.1
IPS panels sind imho sogar besser zum spielen, weil sich der gegner besser von der umwelt abhebt also bei einem wischiwaschi TN panel, die teuren TN panels haben zwar extrem leuchtende farben jedoch keine gute farbtreue und verursachen sogar augenschmerzen bei vielen benutzern, ein IPS panel schliert etwas mehr also ein TN panel, aber auch hier kommt es darauf an, welches panel, der DELL schliert kaum( zumindest sein vorgänger modell, lediglich in Qauke 3A konnte ich schlieren feststellen und bei cs 1.6 bei extrem schnellen bewegungen). wg. HDMI: hdmi ist nichts anderes als DVI im grunde, nur mit sound ausgang.

zu 2.2
nicht unbedingt vorzuziehen aber P/L technisch besser. bei gleichem preis und gleichen feautres: vom aussehen und persönlicher einstellung 

zu 2.3 

naja, ich denke das die 20€ fürn a*sch sind, übertakten ist wirklich einfach und es bringt imho auch nicht sonderlich viel. ich würde bei mehr oder weniger offenem budget zu ner GTX570 greifen, einfach deshalb, weil man damit "weiter aufdrehen" kann.

zu 2.4

ich persönlich würde nur netzteile von seasonic kaufen, die sind jedoch sehr teuer. die beiden, das antec und das corsair, werden ohnehin von seasonic hergestellt und dann die aufkleber draufgeklebt. DAS hier Seasonic X-660 würde ich empfehlen, wenn der preis keine rolle spielt und du auf jedenfall was vernünftiges bei der wichtigsten komponente willst.

zu 2.5 Gehäuse

LianLi ist ein markenhersteller, die gehäuse werden von hand gefertigt, haben sämtliche standards und gimmicks, wie entkoppelte festplatte, kompletter einbau ohne werkzeug usw. habe selber lianli und ich kann mich echt nicht beschweren, einbau ging super einfach, keine scharfen kanten usw.
einbau, bei den hdd schienen von lianli sind bohrungen für 2,5" laufwerke normalerweise standard, du brauchst da keine zusätzlichen halterungen, wird alles beim gehäuse mitgeliefert.

zu 2.6 

eigentlich ist auzentech keine consumer marke, ABER sie stellten, z.b. mit der "Forte" eine super musik karte vor, hat ihren preis, aber ich denke sie ist es wert. wer gutes audio equipment hat, gibt es nicht mehr her, glaub mir  DT880+Xonar Essence hab ich bei mir, hat mich einiges gekostet, aber dafür ist der sound unglaublich gut, vorallem nutzt man derartige hardware nicht wie grafikkarten oder cpu's 2-5 jahre sondern 10+ jahre, von dem her lohnt es sich schon da etwas mehr zu investieren, aber das denke ich wird jetzt etwas zu OT.

zu 3.
ja ich meine für die CPU. der katana ist so "klein" der sollte von HWV eingebaut werden, und sonst ist das auch kein großes problem  glaub mir, auch wenn du denkst du kannst da viel kaputt machen, dem ist nicht so. habe schon leute gesehen, die die abstandshalter nicht ins gehäuse gebaut haben, die PCs liefen trotzdem 3 jahre rund, obwohl sie nichtmal starten hätten dürfen^^

Intelligente Fragen sind nie zu viel oder überflüssig, ich disktuiere sehr gerne über so etwas, bzw analysiere gerne vor und nachteile von zusammenstellungen.

grüße


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. November 2011)

> zu 3.ja ich meine für die CPU. der katana ist so "klein" der sollte von HWV eingebaut werden, und sonst ist das auch kein großes problem glaub mir, auch wenn du denkst du kannst da viel kaputt machen, dem ist nicht so. habe schon leute gesehen, die die abstandshalter nicht ins gehäuse gebaut haben, die PCs liefen trotzdem 3 jahre rund, obwohl sie nichtmal starten hätten dürfen^^



Das Gewicht hängt ganz allgemein davon ab, es spielen auch ANzahl der Rücksendungen oder die Wahl des Mainboards eine große Rolle.
Wenn du normal übertakten willst, reicht ein Katana 3, die CPU wird dann halt relativ heiß, ansonsten würde max. ein Bequiet SR1 gehen,
der ist von der Leistung her besser als ein Mugen 3, also deutlich besser als der Katana. Den Bequiet verbauen sie dir noch, aber den brauchst du nur, wenn
du ein bisschen höher übertakten willst


----------



## LordAragorn (12. November 2011)

Danke schonmal, ich werde mich dem Geschriebenen abends en detail widmen.

*Eine kurze Frage bis dahin zu Hardwareversand: *

Wenn ich den Konfigurator nutze, kann ich die Crucial m4 nicht auswählen. 
Ich hätte die aber sehr gerne eingebaut - und wollte über den Konfigurator sicher gehen, dass auch alle wichtigen Teile für den Einbau (Einbauschienen etc.?) zusammenpassen. D.h. wenn ich bestelle, will ich nicht, dass nicht alles in die Schächte passt und ich am Ende doch Einzelteile habe. 
Wenn man die Teile einzeln wählt und dann auf "Zusammenbau" -> Fügen die dann im Zweifel noch die richtigen/wichtigen Schienen dazu bzw. meckern (wie bei Alternate?), wenn für den Card-Reader kein Slot mehr zur Verfügung stehen sollte?

Alternate meckert imho schon zu früh (Es kann nicht sein, dass in dem Lian Li kein Platz für eine SSD, einen Card-Reader und einen DVD-Brenner ist, oder? bzw. passt dann ne SATA-HDD noch rein?!) Alternate ist außerdem ca. 300 Uecken teurer ^^

P.S. Eine kurze Spitzfindigkeit zum "Quantensprung"

Ich hab mir grad den Wiki-Artikel darüber durchgelesen, aber mir scheint die Kritik an der Metapher doch nicht ganz plausibel. Im physikalischen Mikrosystem ist jede Änderung ein Quantensprung, d.h. ein Quantensprung ist tatsächlich die kleinste Änderung im System. Allerdings scheint mir der Begriff auf ein Makrosystem übertragen als Metapher durchaus Sinn zu machen (sic!  ). Immerhin steckt in dem Begriff auch ein nicht-kontinuierlicher Zustandswechsel, d.h. er bezeichnet keinen "langsamen Übergang", sondern eben einen abrupten. Wie der Sprung von DOS auf Windows 3.1 oder so *g*
Aber grundsätzlich hast Du recht, ich bin zu viel politikbeeinflusst


----------



## quaaaaaak (12. November 2011)

du hast recht, das 9FB hat keine mitgelieferte einbauschine für 2,5" laufwerke. gh.de hier kannst du sehen, bei welchem gehäuse diese mitgeliefert werden.

naja, das beispiel beim quantensprung ist für mich nicht ganz so toll, ein quantensprung ist viel mehr CoD: MW2->CoD: MW3 ^^
wenn du die kleinstmögliche bewegung auf den makroskopischer ebene aufzeichnen willst, ist diese jedoch immer noch ein quantensprung, denn nur weil etwas größer wird, verschwindet etwas kleineres nicht einfach, das heißt, dass ein quantesprung weiterhin die zustandsänderung von quanten ist, nur weil wir diese nicht sehen können heißt es nicht, dass diese änderung nicht vorhanden ist, dazu gibts meines wissens nach ganz gute versuche auf youtube zum anguggen, meine schulzeit liegt doch schon etwas zurück und ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich das hier zu 100% noch richtig aus dem gedächtnis krame^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Also, schwer zu sagen wegen der SSD - vielleicht fehlen bei der SSD Einbaurahmen, denn SSDs sind ja nur 2.5 Zoll groß? Man braucht also selbst für die Festplatten-Slots dann noch Einbaurahmen, die sind bei einigen SSDs mit dabei. 


Oder kannst Du GAR keine SSD wählen?


Du könntest natürlich auch den PC ohne SSD bestellen, die SSD dann noch in den Warenkorb tun und selber einbauen.


----------



## LordAragorn (13. November 2011)

An dieser Stelle nochmal sehr vielen Dank für all Eure Rückmeldungen. 
Ich nutze dann mal nicht den Konfigurator, sondern einfach die Zusammenstellung und würde die dann posten (nach Geizhals sind einige Preise wieder am Fallen, zumindest in der Tendenz, ich werde mal bis Dienstag/Mittwoch abwarten, bevor ich was poste).

Seid Ihr so gut, einfach mal drüberzugucken, ob ich was vergessen habe?
Versuche dann Kühler/Netzteil/Soundkarte/Mainboard-Ratschläge zu berücksichtigen, bin aber auch dann noch immer offen für Korrekturen 

In Sachen GPU bin ich absolut Deiner Meinung Herb, es wird also definitiv eine 560 Ti (Was vor allem aus meiner 3x ATI und 3x Epic Fail Erfahrung resultiert) 

Gerade was Preis/Leistung bei Sound angeht bin ich mir noch total unsicher. Hatte mir damals auf Deine Empfehlung, Herb, die Samson Media One 4A besorgt. Waren wohl ein Montagsprodukt, viel Rauschen - hatte das auch gepostet. Ich werd nochmal probieren, mit guter Soundkarte. Aber ich bin mir wirklich noch sehr, sehr unsicher ob sich der Unterschied zwischen 50 und 150 Euro lohnen wird*. Bin da noch sehr beeinflussbar *wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*. *Allerdings ist es halt auch eine Investition auf sehr viele Jahre, da dürfte es mehr werden. Wer weiß, wann der Dauerstudent nicht am Ende doch nen Job und Kanton-Boxen hat... *gnah* Das klingt so nach Zukunftsmusik. Alles doof... *g*

Nochmal vielen Dank! I got a real good feeling about this.


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. November 2011)

Zu welchen Uhrzeiten du immer postest, echt krass, da bin ich normalerweise nicht mal mehr in der Verfassung meinen PC einzuschalten, und wenn er noch läuft resultiert das meistens in dummheiten 

naja, btt:
bis jetzt sieht es so aus, ja?
Intel Core i5 2500k
ASRock P67 Extreme4
Corsair XMS3 Memory 2 x 4 GB
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII 2DI/1GD5
Antec HCG 520
Lian Li PC-9FB
ASUS Xonar D2/PM
Sony Optiarc AD-7261S DVD-Brenne

(Scythe Katan 3)
[hier noch eine bemerkung für zocker: Wenn das Mainboard nach allen Spezifikationen mit dem Sockel verbunden ist, müsste HWV sogar einen "Susanoo" einbauen dürfen, denn ein Sockel sieht zwar mickrig aus, hält aber jeder menge stand, und ein dreifach kupfer PCB geht auch ned so schnell kaputt ]

also soweit ich sehen kann, passt alles, mit der Soundkarte, dass liegt in deinen Händen, genauso wie die Audioausstattung außenrum, da musst du wissen, was dir lohnender erscheint, da können wir dir kaum helfen, da wir nicht wissen, wie audiophil du bist


----------



## LordAragorn (13. November 2011)

Sorry, war etwas missverständlich - werde am Mittwoch reinstellen, was ich endgültig nehmen will - und das ist dann aber noch für Kritik offen. Bisher sieht es fast so aus wie Du gesagt hast, mit kleinen Änderungen:

Intel Core i5 2500k
ASUS P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1)
Kingston ValueRAM Memory  2 x 4 GB (derzeit noch günstiger)
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII 2DI/1GD5
Antec HCG 520
NZXT H2 (scheint mir einfach besser ausgestattet...)
ASUS Xonar D2/PM <-- Bin ich mir noch garnicht sicher
Sony Optiarc AD-7261S DVD-Brenne <-- das oder doch Plextor.

Brauch dann noch nen Cardreader, SSD-Einbauschienen und so, aber das wird noch *g*

Hab nun aber gelesen, dass neue Graka-Generationen Anfang des Jahres (ATI) bzw. Frühjahr (NVidia) rauskommen sollen. Und da es mir nicht SOOO pressiert, überleg ich noch, ob sich 4 - 6 Monate warten nicht in Sachen Nachhaltigkeit mehr auszahlen könnte als alle bisherigen Überlegungen... Oder dauert es eh noch ewig, bis dann gute Modelle auf dem Markt sind? ^^

Was die Uhrzeit betrifft... Ich war früher ein "Nie vor 4 ins Bett und um 12 aufstehen"-Mensch. Jetzt wäre ich gerne ein "Um Mitternacht ins Bett und um 7 aufstehen, weil um 8 Uni ist oder wir irgendeinen anderen Termin haben"-Mensch. Meine Freundin ist immer noch Typ-1 - und ich versuch das Beste draus zu machen *g*


----------



## quaaaaaak (13. November 2011)

Hm, das mit den Grafikkarten ist verschieden.
Früher hatte AMD zuerst die High End modelle rausgehauen und dann die kleineren versionen, bei der HD6XXX serie haben sie jedoch mit den Mittelklasse karten begonnen und dann erst die Hig End karten. Bei nvidia denke ich, wird wieder die stärkste karte(single gpu) zuerst releast und dann erst die sinnvollen im P/L bereich. du könntest es so machen: eine HD6870 kaufen und die dann mit erscheinen der neuen Generation verkaufen, das sollte wenn du dich geschickt anstellst, einiges bringen und du wärst ziemlich auf dem neusten Stand


----------



## LordAragorn (21. November 2011)

Es hat sich etwas neues aufgetan und ich plane einen Geniestreich *g* Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?

Ich würde einen PC in der ähnlichen, wie bisher diskutierten Zusammenstellung kaufen.

Und gleichzeitig meinen bisherigen Rechner aufmotzen:

*Derzeitiger Rechner:*

Core 2 Duo E6740 
Gigabyte p35-ds3
4 GB DDR2-RAM
Radeon 5750 HD
Tagan 380 W Netzteil
NoName-Gehäuse
---------------------------

*Kostenlos* bekäme ich einen

Core 2 Quad 9550
4 GB DDR2-RAM

*Reinstecken würde ich:*

Ein neues Netzteil (so im 60 Euro Bereich)
Ein neues Gehäuse (40 Euro, CoolerMaster)


Endergebnis: 2 Rechner

*a) Nagelneu:*

Intel Core i5 2500k
ASUS P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1)
Kingston ValueRAM Memory  2 x 4 GB 
ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII 2DI/1GD5
Antec HCG 520
NZXT H2 (scheint mir einfach besser ausgestattet...)
ASUS Xonar D2/PM <-- Bin ich mir noch garnicht sicher
Sony Optiarc AD-7261S DVD-Brenne <-- das oder doch Plextor.

*b) Für die Freundin zum Gelegenheitsdaddeln "aufgerüstet":*

Core 2 Quad 9550
8 GB DDR2-RAM
Antec HCG 520
CoolerMaster Elite RC-310
Radeon 5750 

Und sobald die 560 Ti für den neuen Rechner zu langsam geworden ist - dann wird sie in den alten eingebaut.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dürfte ein QuadCore der Größenordnung auch erstmal noch nicht limitieren, richtig?

*Klingt das nach einem kluken Plan?*


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Das kannst Du machen. Wobei ein Quadcore für die 5750 wiederum fast zu schnell ist 


Wegen Plextor / Sony: ist an sich egal, die BRenner sind alle so ausgereift, dass Du da nur schauen musst, ob ein Modell nicht bekanntermaßen EXTREM mies ist


----------



## LordAragorn (21. November 2011)

Ja, im Moment ist er zu schnell - die eigentlich interessante Frage: Wäre er für die 560 Ti, die ich jetzt im neuen Rechner verbauen möchte, zu langsam, wenn die mal ersetzt wird? Oder wär das dann ein ganz gutes Gespann?


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. November 2011)

Nein, zu langsam wäre er nicht, ich denke, das wäre durchaus annehmbar. netzteil würde auch passen, wird nicht sichbar schwächer sein als deine momentane konfiguration


----------



## LordAragorn (21. November 2011)

Du meinst das Tagan 380 Watt würde reichen?! Oder das Antec? *g*


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. November 2011)

Core 2 Quad 9550
8 GB DDR2-RAM
Antec HCG 520<- das da 
CoolerMaster Elite RC-310
Radeon 5750 

also das antec


----------



## LordAragorn (21. November 2011)

Danke *g* Ich dachte schon, ich bin ganz fein raus  Ihr habt mir aber schon wieder sehr, sehr weitergeholfen. Ich grüble noch etwas, aber ich nähere mich der Realisierung. Irgendwie...

Bin nur irgendwie nun wieder unglücklich, dass beim NZXT H2 der USB3-Anschluss nicht direkt über das Mainboard läuft, sondern über Kabel vom hinteren USB3-Ausgang... Alles nicht so einfach, wenn man nur einmalig so viel Geld ausgeben kann/darf und dabei was möglichst nachhaltiges haben möchte...


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. November 2011)

Naja wenn die schienen beim Tagan gut verteilt sind, dann würden sogar die 380W das packen(zumindest würde ich das ausprobieren, ich hab aber auch nicht so viel angst davor etwas kaputt zu machen )

Intern->Extern beim Käsekönig
na wäre das was?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

Wegen Netzteilen ist es halt so: Netzeile haben 3 Hauptleitungen, weil der PC Strom mit 3 verschiedenen Spannungen benötigt. Die Maximalleistung aller Leitungen zusammen ergeben dann die Nenn-Leistung wie zB 520 Watt. Du kannst aber nicht, wenn auf LeitungA 50 Watt fehlen, einfach 50 Watt von LeitungB nehmen, sondern jede hat einen Maximalwert. Daher reicht es nicht aus, ein 380W-Netzteil zu nehmen, nur weil der PC maximal 380 Watt verbraucht - damit DAS reicht, müssten die Werte wirklich per Zufall perfekt verteilt sein. Aber da bei Markennetzteile die Werte idR besser verteilt sind und auch stabiler gebracht werden, reicht da eben ein Netzeil mit zB 450W, wo man bei "no name" eher 600W nehmen würde. Die Grakahersteller empfehlen daher dann auch zu Sicherheit eben zB 600W, obwohl ein Markennetzteil mit 450W völlig reicht.

In Deinem Fall ist es halt schwer zu sagen, ob ein 380W von Tagan reicht. Ich schätze mal, dass der PC im Maximum keine 300W effektiv wirklich braucht, aber ist halt die Frage, wie die Werte verteilt sein müssen. Für moderne Systeme würd ich ein Markennetzteil mit 550-650W nehmen, das reicht auch für eine GTX 570 an sich locker aus, und man hat auch für mehrere Jahre keine Probleme. Ich hab vor 6-7 Jahren ein Tagan mit 480W geholt, was damals "viel" war, und es läuft immer noch einwandfrei mit einer Hardware ähnlich einem Quadcore + GTX 560Ti (ich hab nen X4 965, eine AMD 6760 und jeweils 2 Lüfter und Festplatten)


----------



## LordAragorn (22. November 2011)

@Herb, danke für die Zusammenfassung. Dass die Leitungen letztendlich wichtig sind, ist klar. Bei "Tagan" ist das offensichtlich nicht so offensichtlich wie bei "Seasonic", dass sie wohl gut verteilt sind... Damals, als ich gekauft hab, war Tagan noch "Voll die Marke", wie bei Dir wohl... Heute gibts die irgendwie fast nirgends mehr ^^ Werde von daher bei meinem Netzteil einfach mal gucken, wie die Leitungen verteilt sind  Aber ich denke, 60 Euro sind für einen zweiten, gamingtauglichen PC auch nicht zu viel investiert *g*

@quaaaaaak: Danke  Wie gesagt, ich arbeite am Rechenzentrum meiner Uni - ich habe normal keine Angst was kaputt zu machen... außer wenn es um das Geld geht, dass ich als "Trost" kriege, weil mein Geburtshaus verkauft wurde, um mir einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen ^^ Da werd ich schon paranoid und echt grüblerisch, was ich so anschaffe und nicht kaputt machen will 
Ob mein alter Rechner dann draufgeht ist mir fast Schnuppe, das wär mehr Schicksal und Schade, aber keine persönliche Tragödie  Werde mir die Werte angucken, posten und auf Eure Einschäztung warten... 

Was das Rein->Raus-Spielchen angeht: Ich weiß schon, dass es sowas gibt, trotzdem danke *g* 
Mein Gefühl war eher: Wenn das ding keine internen Adapter benutzt, ist es dann wirklich DAS Gehäuse, in das ich auch in 6 Jahren noch reinrüsten will...? Soll schon fast perfekt sein. Von mir aus kostet es dafür 150 Euro ^^


----------



## LordAragorn (30. November 2011)

Nur so aus Neugierde... ich weiß, ich schiebe vor mich her *g*

Da der 2500k inzwischen bei 190 € ist und der 2600k bei ca. 260 € - lohnt sich die Mehrausgabe für den 2600k evtl. vor einer Zukunftsperspektive doch? Klar, im Moment werden keine 6 Kerne von Games angesprochen, etc. Aber ist es nicht denkbar, dass ich in 2 Jahren für die zwei zusätzlichen Kerne sehr dankbar wäre - so wie ich damals nur 40 Euro mehr für den Q9550 statt dem E6750 ausgegeben hätte und heute noch einen "brauchbaren" Prozessor hätte? Will nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Danke schonmal


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. November 2011)

Naja theoretisch könnte das durchaus sein, aber dann gibt es immer noch ein problem: das hyperthreading. es ist eigentlich gar kein zusätzlich gleichzeitig arbeitender kern sondern eher ein reißverschlussverfahren auf welches games kaum ausgelegt sind, das problem: ältere intel cpus reichen auch noch ohne hyperthreading um ein gpu limit herbeizuführen.
ich denke nicht, dass sich bei den cpu anforderungen bis zur nächsten konsolen generation groß was tut, lediglich immer mehr grafikpower wird benötigt werden.
grüße


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2011)

Damals beim Q9550 war ja schon abzusehen, dass es mit Sicherheit sich bald lohnen kann. Bei Sixcore aber steht es noch in den Sternen. 

Es sind auch sehr viele, die früh einen Quadcore gekauft haben, "auf die Nase gefallen". Viele haben sich nen Quad gekauft und 50€ mehr bezahlt als für einen Dualcore mit höherem Takt, und dann war der Dualcore bis GTA4 kam stets schneller, weil die 2 Zusatzklerne nix brachten. Beim i7 ist es aber zumindest so, dass der gleichschnell wie der 2500k ist, insofern: ein Fehlkauf wäre der i7 nicht, aber ob es sich "lohnt"...?


----------



## LordAragorn (1. Dezember 2011)

Also ich verstehe das richtig: ein Six-Core von AMD wäre wenn dann was, das sich eher "lohnen" könnte - weil er echte 6 Kerne hat. 
Ein i5 wird sich eher nicht lohnen, ein i7 2600k sicher nicht in einer XBOX 720 verbaut... also wenn die neuen Konsolen kommen, ist ohnehin ein neuer Prozessor"typ" notwendig - und es ist recht wurst, ob i5 oder i7. Denn wenn der eine nicht mehr reicht, reicht der andere auch nicht mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2011)

Nee nee, ein i5-2500k ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl. Bei AMD würd ich derzeit auch eher nen Vierkerner nehmen. FALLS mal Sechskerner relevant werden, kann man immer noch nachrüsten. Zurzeit sind aber die Sechskerner nicht besser als Vierkerner mit gleichem Takt, kosten aber viel mehr.

Falls dann mal für Konsolen 6 oder 8 Kerne Standard werden sollten, wird es auch noch eine Weile dauern, bis das auch auf PCs "Pflicht" wird.


----------



## LordAragorn (1. Dezember 2011)

Okeh, es ist soweit - ich warte nicht mehr, das ist mir zu blöde... Jeden Tag wird irgendwas teurer statt billiger ^^

Meine derzeitige Zustammenstellung:

Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil

Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet

MSI P67A-G45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3

8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI

ASUS Xonar Essence ST, PCI (90-YAA0E0-0UAN00Z)

Sony Optiarc AD-7280S-0B schwarz

Das Asus-Board hat bei 3 Kommilitonen nicht funktioniert, das soll mir   eine Warnung sein, das ASRock Dings ist nicht lieferbar - dann probieren   wir MSI - wäre das was?

Beim Gehäuse habe ich mich für das unten aufgeführte entschieden... was   sagt ihr dazu? Sieht toll aus. Hat gute Lüfter. Hat aber kein USB 3.0  in  der Front. Aber das mit der Durchführung durch das Gehäuse ist doch   auch quatsch. Da lieber mal nen passenden Card-Reader/Blende mit USB  3.0  nachrüsten. Das Mainboard müsste ja mit USB 3.0 intern auch dafür   gerüstet sein, oder? Ob ich nun vorne rangeh oder hinten ist ja wurst,   wird immer ein USB-Anschluss hinten belegt. Bei Lian Li kostet das USB 3.0 Gehäuse bei gleichem Aussehen + Schallgedämmt halt 50 Euro mehr - das lohnt sich eher nicht, oder?

Gibt es noch ne Alternative zur ASUS 560 Ti - also andere Hersteller, die günstiger sind aber gleiche Leistung bringen?

Brauche ich bei dem Gehäuse für die Crucial m4 noch Einbauschinen? (Werden bei der m4 angeblich nicht mitgeliefert)

Gibt es noch ein Mittelding zwischen dem Antec 520 - das leider ausverkauft ist und dem Corsair?

Mit der Soundkarte mache ich nichts falsch, gerade was Treiberkompatibilität im Vergleich zu AuzenTech angeht, denke ich mal.

Brauche noch einen empfohlenen *CardReader* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Boxen (Gerne auch Nahfeldmonitore a'la Samson Media One 4a statt 2.1 oder gar 5.1 System)

Hab ich noch irgendwas wichtiges vergessen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit dem Dell U2312HM mache ich immer noch nichts falsch, oder? Bzw. gibt es inzwischen was "besseres" als Alternative? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schon um ein weiteres Mal - da nun Skyrim daheim ist, wird auch sicher bestellt und nicht mehr laviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quaaaaaak (1. Dezember 2011)

nabend.

Ich würde kein MSI kaufen - persönliche abneigung.
Es gäbe da noch Gigabyte, mit dem Gigabyte GA-P67X-UD3-B3 z.b.
Beim gehäuse: super wahl sehr edel, aber hat die bohrungen für die ssd NICHT wenn ich mich nicht täusche.(Kingston SSD DriveCarrier 2.5" auf 3.5" (SNA-BR/35) | Geizhals.at Deutschland)
die leistung bei den gtx560ti variiert nicht so sehr, lediglich die version mit 448 shadern wäre stärker merkbar als die normale, kostet aber auch merkbar mehr 
das corsair ist gut, warum ein anderes nehmen?(außer das seasonic)
Soundkarte wäre die pci-e version vll etwas zukunftssicherer.
der dell ist von der bildqualität besser als jedes TN panel, also kannst du kaum was flasch machen, jedoch kann es sein, dass er dir zu sehr schliert(habe ein modell gesehen das extrem schliert, scheint da ne krasse serienstreuung zu geben) dann kannst du gerne nocheinmal nachfragen(bitte innerhalb der 14tage rückgabe garantie^^)

grüße


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> . Das Mainboard müsste ja mit USB 3.0 intern auch dafür gerüstet sein, oder?


 ja, und das Board ist auch okay. Das mit den gleich 3 Asus Boards, die nicht gingen, ist aber extrem seltsam. Welches Modell war das denn genau?





> Brauche ich bei dem Gehäuse für die Crucial m4 noch Einbauschinen? (Werden bei der m4 angeblich nicht mitgeliefert)


 vermutlich ja, da ich ehrlich gesagt keine Gehäuse kenne, die auch schon 2,5Zoll-Schienen dabei haben ^^






> Mit der Soundkarte mache ich nichts falsch, gerade was Treiberkompatibilität im Vergleich zu AuzenTech angeht, denke ich mal.


 die ist halt nur für Stereo geeignet, ansonsten ist gut, fast schon ZU gut, wenn Du dann "nur" 100€-Boxen dranmachen willst. Da wäre vlt eine Xonar D1 oder DX plus ein 150€-Set das bessere. 

Ich selber hab die Samson Media 4a, die sind sehr gut, schön ausgewogen und ohne Bombast-Sub, der nur da ist, um Schwächen zu verdecken


----------



## LordAragorn (2. Dezember 2011)

Danke Euch beiden - mal wieder 

Gegen Gigabyte hab ich eine persönliche Abneigung *g*

Gibt es objektive Einwände gegen das MSI-Board? Das                            ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX ist jetzt wieder verfügbar. Aber halt teuer. Was hat es, was das MSI nicht hat (erschließt sich mir auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz)? Außer der Blende... Ist das eine Frontblende oder ein zusätzlicher Anschluss für hinten? Wenn Frontblende, lässt sich die problemlos ins                            Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil einbauen? Oder hab ich dann nur die Wahl zwischen CardReader und der Frontblende?

Das Board, das dreimal nicht ging, war das                            ASUS P8P67 PRO Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3 
Das soll laut Amazon-Bewertung und Verweis auf diverse Support Foren auch wirklich öfter Probleme machen...


Gegen das                            Corsair Professional Series Gold AX650, 650 Watt würde höchstens der Preis sprechen - und die Tatsache, dass sich "Gold" laut Herb ja nur lohnt, wenn man den PC wirklich exzessiv Tag und Nacht laufen lässt... was ich nicht vorhabe. Da war das Antec dann doch irgendwie sympathischer... Gibts eine ähnliche Alternative? Wie wäre es mit dem                            Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620 ?


Für die SSD finde ich keine solche Einbauschiene bzw. weiß nicht, nach was ich genau suche... habt ihr da ne Idee? Sollen das Ding ja schon gleich einbauen, wenn das geht *g*


Wegen des Sounds: Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Karte noch sehr lange halten wird - irgendwann habe ich vor, mal kein Student mehr zu sein und mir wirklich schöne Boxen zu leisten (evtl. krieg ich sogar schöne Magnat-Turm-Boxen geschenkt)... Falls das mit den Turmboxen nichts wird - welche Monitore wären denn der Xonar Essence irgendwie angemessen? Also müssen nicht SO großartig sein, da sie evtl. ausgetauscht werden, aber dürfen auch 150 Euro kosten, statt 100 für die Media One 4a von Samson


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, das Asus P8P67 Rev 3.1 ohne "pro" ist zB bei alternate hervorragend bewertet. Muss also ein "pro"-Problem sein, oder aber ein Userfehler, der durch das Handbuch forciert wird, zB fehlendes Stromkabel?

Das beim ASRock wird bei hardwareversand.de als Backpanel bezeichnet, sieht aber auf keinen Fall so aus - das muss ein Fronpanel sein. Das passt dann in einen 3,5Zoll-Schacht. Also: wenn das Gehäuse nen 3,5er Schacht "außen" hat (zB für ein Diskettenlaufwerk), dann hast Du später Front-USB3.0

Wegen der Einbauschiene: wir beim zusammenkonfigurieren da keine vorgeschlagen? An sich müsste einfach eine Schiene klappen, die auch zum Einbau von 2,5Zoll-Festplatten in einen 3,5Zoll-Käfig geeignet wäre. Aber ich bin nicht sicher wegen der Bohrlöcher. Die Netzteile wären beide sehr gut.


Guck mal bei Thomann.de nach "Nahfeldmonitoren" und lass die nach Preis ordnen. Die Media 4a sind schon gut, die 5a hätten mehr Druck, dann gibt es auch noch andere um die 130-160€. Aber aufpassen, dass Du welche mit Paarpreis nimmt - es gibt auch welche, die einzeln verkauft werden, dann sind die 149€ der Stückpreis


----------



## LordAragorn (3. Dezember 2011)

Liebe hilfreiche Forumlinge, hier nun die wirklich 

*endgültige Zusammenstellung mit Bitte um Segen:*

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155

Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, 1024MB,PCI-E,2xDVI,HDMI 

Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Lian Li PC-B25FB - Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520

LG CH10LS Blu-Ray ROM Retail

Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz

ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1

M-Audio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

STUDIOPHILE BX5A DELUXE

*Eine letzte Frage:*

Ich hab jetzt noch 3 Termine reingedrückt bekommen, d.h. ich komme vor Weihnachten ohnehin nicht mehr groß zum Zocken - nur hab ich Angst, dass alles NOCH teurer wird._* Fallen Eurer Erfahrung nach die Preise bereits kurz nach Weihnachten wieder (so erste Januarwoche)*_ - und wenn ja: nennenswert? Weil's halt nun fast schon wieder Wurst ist - und wenn die Kiste wenig benutzt 4 Wochen rumsteht und dann für 200 Euro weniger zu haben wäre, würd ich mich schon ärgern 

Danke noch einmal für Eure großartige Hilfe und Eure Denkanstöße 

LAra


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Dezember 2011)

Schwer zu sagen ob die Preise in den nächsten 4 Wochen fallen werden. Wenn du noch warten kannst würde ich Ausnahmsweise warten, denn bald kommt die neue Generation der Grakas von AMD, die der GTX560Ti einheizen könnten, wenn AMD beim Preis/Leistung Verhältnis stark bleibt, was die Nvidia zum Preisverfall bringen könnte. Alles Theorie und Spekulation, denn die Ram Preise sollen lt. dem Fred von Fraggerick wieder steigen, es wird sich also ziemlich die Wage halten. Prinzipiell kann man von einem permanenten Preis Verfall bei Hardware reden, aber wie es um Weihnachten ausschaut ist kaum vorher zu sagen, manchmal fallen die Preise(selten), manchmal steigen sie.
Hardware kauft man wenn man sie benötigt, also von mir bekommst du als Empfehlung: Warte noch ca. anderthalb Monate, wenn die SSD Hersteller schlau sind, werden die Preise auch billiger und verdrängen damit immer mehr die HDDs.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht gut aus, ich bin nur nicht 100% sicher, ob Du beim Netzteil nicht (auch für die Zukunft) ein etwas stärkeres nehmen solltest. Und die M-Audio: da brauchst Du noch je ein Kabel mit auf einer Seite 1x Cinch (kommt dann in die Xonar Essence) und auf der anderen Seite Klinkenstecker 6,3mm, also zwei solche hier The Sssnake SPR 1030 Cinch Klinke 3m .  Denn Kabel sind bei solchen Boxen keine dabei, und die Boxen werden untereinander nicht verbunden. Die haben übrigens auch JEDE einen eigenen Stromstecker, und Du musst die Boxen hinten einzeln regeln - es gibt nicht EINEN Voumeregler für beide Boxen. Wenn Du so was lieber willst, dann kannst Du auch diese Boxen nehmen: SAMSON STUDIO GT  da zahlst Du aber die eingebaute USB-Soundkarte mit. 


Wegen der Preise: schwer zu sagen, manchmal steigen einzelne Dinge bis Weihnachten plötzlich 20% im Preis an, manchmal fallen sie bis Weihnachten, manchmal werden Sachen nach Weihnachten teurer (weil viele vlt. vom "Weihnachtsgeld" was kaufen wollen), manchmal werden sie aber auch billiger... das kann man nie genau sagen.


----------



## LordAragorn (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich dachte das Netzteil ist insofern ausreichend, als es ja ohnehin von Seasonic gefertigt wird - und die zukünftigen PC-Komponenten eher weniger als mehr "Strom" brauchen würden? Ich mein, wenn es wirklich net reicht, nehm ich gern auch das Antec 620 oder das Corsair von Seite 1 *g*

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Lautsprechern... Ist wahrscheinlich schwer, die immer auf gleicher Lautstärke zu halten, oder? 

Und nun zum Wichtigen: Das mit den Preisen klingt plausibel - sowohl das, was quaaaaaak vermutet, als auch was Herb über die Unberechenbarkeit sagt.

Daher mal eine rein realistische Einschätzung - mein Problem ist, dass ich mich immer mit Hardware beschäftige, wenn ich welche brauche... so "Langzeiterfahrung" fehlt mir gänzlich, z.B. "Wie viel günstiger wird ne Graka bei neuer Generation"

1. Wenn RAM teurer wird, dann wird er nicht plötzlich doppelt so teuer, sondern eher statt 30 auf 40 Euro steigen?

2. Wenn die Grafikkarten günstiger werden dank der neuen ATI - reden wir da von einem Sturz von 200 auf 180 Euro oder auf 140 Euro? Natürlich nicht konkret, sondern nur so ungefähr, eher 10 % oder eher 1/3 %. Und sind die "neuen" Generationen dann für 200 Euro zu haben (also die neuen ATI) bzw. die jetzige 570er auch schon für 200 Euro ca. Will einfach nicht recht viel mehr als 200 Euro ausgeben, d.h. wenn wir eher von einem Preissturz auf 180 Euro rechnen - oder was "besseres" trotzdem deutlich teurer als 200 Euro bleiben wird, lohnt sich da warten doch nicht wirklich (wie gesagt, mir ist klar, dass es sich um Mutmaßungen handelt, nur mal auf Euere Intuition/Erfahrung der letzten Jahre geguckt).

3. Wenn SSDs günstiger werden um den HDDs Konkurrenz zu machen - heißt das dann auch wieder realistisch, dass es plötzlich 320 GB für 200 Euro gibt oder werden die 128 GB von der Crucial m4 dann eher einfach statt 170 nur 140 Euro kosten - also immer noch teuer werden.... SSDs für Games lohnt sich ja wirklich erst ab 256 GB+, wenn man so seine Steam-Liste pflegt. Bzw. selbst dann wäre die jetzige SSD, wenn die Preise fallen, im 2. PC (der mit dem Quadcore) nicht allzu schlecht aufgehoben... Das als persönliche Einschätzung, die ich mal so in den Raum stelle 

4. Sandy vs. Ivy Bridge wird eher uninteressant, da es noch dauert, bis auch ausgereifte Mainboards etc. draußen sind und man bei einer neuen Generation am Anfang ja immer mit Kinderkrankheiten rechnen muss, denke ich mal?

5. Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass Asus eine neue Xonar-Generation, Lian Li eine neue Gehäuse-Generation etc. raushauen, wenn Weihnachten vorbei sind, oder? Auch da würd ich gerne auf Eure Erfahrung zurückgreifen, da ich keine Ahnung hab, ob neue Hardware eher im Herbst oder zu Jahresanfang vorgestellt wird 

Danke und sorry ob der vielen Nachfragen, nu bin ich doch wieder verunsichert


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei dir macht es echt spaß Fragen zu beantworten, die sind klar und strukturiert formuliert 

Meiner Meinung nach ist das HCG 520 auch ausreichend, wenn du wirklich auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, würde ich aber das Geld in das Seasonic investieren, hat eine extrem angenehme Arbeitslautstärke mit semi-passiver Belüftung 

1. Richtig ich denke sie werden um 5€ steigen und dann wieder fallen, wenn ich so beobachte wie der Preisanstieg betrieben wird, interessant ist aber, dass die RAMs teurer werden sollen, nachdem AMD in das Geschäft eingestiegen ist 

2. Kommt immer darauf an, wie stark die AMD Karte wird(wird ja bald vorgestellt), umso stärker, umso krasser fallen natürlich die Preise, ich denke, da zuerst die HD7870 den Markt erreichen wird die GTX560Ti um 10-15€ fallen wird, die HD6870 aber um etwa 20-30€.

3. Die GTX570 wird erst mit der HD7950/7970 fallen, denn diese sind die direkten Konkurenten. Eine GTX570 kostet im Moment mindestens 270€, mit einem Preisverfall von >50€ rechne ich nicht.

4. Richtig gedacht, das Problem mit den Sandy Bridge Boards und den SATA Anschlüssen ist denke ich ein gutes Beispiel dafür.

5.  Lian Li hat "gerade eben" eine neue Generation auf den Markt losgelassen.
Die in diesem Bereich wichtigsten Messen neben Hersteller eigenen Presseveranstaltungen wären:
Die CES  vom 10.-13. Januaur 2012(das könnte für dich noch interessant sein).
Die Cebit am 6.-10. März 2012(ab hier wirds denke ich schon zu spät sein).
Die Computex vom 5.-9. Juni 2012.
Wobei ich die CES am als wichtigsten Einstufe, sie gibt die Trends oft vor.

Grüße


----------



## LordAragorn (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Blumen, das gleiche kann ich für die Antworten zurückgeben  

zu 1.: Das ist dann also unwesentlich

zu 2/3.: Das passt dann eher dafür, dass ich die 560 Ti in den Quad-Corer reinstecke und im Sommer/Herbst nächsten Jahres vllt. ne GraKa der neuen Generation (wenn diese und ihre Treiber etwas ausgereifter sind) für 150 - 200 Euro in den "Super-PC" stecke  

zu 4. Also lohnt es sich nicht, bei Prozessoren auf Preisverfall zu hoffen, da der 2500k noch gut ist und ich ja ohnehin nicht weiß, was wie nachkommt...

zu 5. 

5.1 
In dem Sortiment auf der LianLi-Seite sagt mir eigentlich nur das Gehäuse zu, das ich auch jetzt ausgewählt habe. Dass das plötzlich für <100 Euro "verschleudert" wird, glaube ich nicht. 

5.2
Die CES im Januar könnte allgemein Interessant sein (evtl. auch wg. Soundkarte, etc.) - aber von der Ankündigung bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Sachen bei den Händlern verfügbar sind, ist vermutlich bereits das Sommersemester (Mitte April) angegangen. Und da hab ich wieder wenig Zeit zum Daddeln - und meine Freundin zeigt mir den Vogel, wenn ich die wenige Zeit vorm PC, statt mit ihr Spazieren verbringe 

5.3
Einzig das mit den HDD/SSD-Preisen scheint mir enormes Einsparpotential zu haben. Allerdings würde ich mich dann auch nicht ärgern, sondern die 128 GB Crucial m4 einfach in meinen Quad-Core stecken und mir ne neue größere SSD für den "Super"-PC holen, statt einer HDD.

5.4
Werde bis die Preise (HDD ODER SSD) angemessen sind, einfach meine WD-Extern ausbauen... Hat zwar nur 8 MB Cache, aber Windows läuft mit der SSD schnell und für die Games ändert sich nur was an den Ladezeiten, richtig?

Alles in allem würde es nach diesen Vermutungen (was anders gibt's ja eh nicht) wiederum keinen soooo großen Unterschied machen, noch zu warten. 
Die einzig "vergänglichen" Teile, wegen denen sich das Warten lohnen könnte sind Prozessor, SSD und Grafikkarte. Die machen zusammen ca. 600 Euro ungefähr 1/3 der Gesamtausgaben (mit 2 Monitoren und den Boxen ca 1750 Euro) aus. Sinken die Preise für alle 3 Teile um 25 % - was ja eher unwahrscheinlich ist - käme das einer Preisersparnis von 150 Euro, d.h. von ca. 7 - 8 % am Gesamtpreis gleich... Und würde vermutlich noch mehr Wartezeit als 1,5 Monate bedeuten.

Klingt das soweit plausibel oder ist noch ein Denkfehler versteckt?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

zu 4.: der 2500k ist dermaßen stark für Spiele, dass erst ein Sockel 1366 i7 für 800€ besser ist, und dann auch nur einen winzig kleinen Tick. Selbst wenn "bald" bessere CPUs rauskommen: das braucht keine Sau. Selbst ein i5-2500k ist bei weitem nicht "nötig", aber bei dem Preis bzw Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem X4 965 ist er halt eine Kaufempfehlung.

zu 5.3: Du hast ja nicht vor, 3-4 Platte mit über 1TB einzubauen, oder doch? DANN wäre es in der Tat viel Geld. Aber wenn es jetzt nur um eine 500-1000GB-HDD geht, damit Du erstmal keine Speicherplatzsorgen hast, finde ich angesichts des Gesamtpreises deines PC den HDD-Preis nun wirklich alles andere als "enormes Einsparpotential"  Klar: wenn man erstmal ne alte Platte nutzen kann, dann würd ich auch warten - man MUSS ja nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig. Aber die vielleicht 50-80€ sind nun bei weitem nicht "enorm", wenn ich mir anschaue, was Du da auch für Luxus-Artikel reinkonfiguriert hast (Gehäuse, SSD, Soundkarte... )  

zu 5.4: 8MB Cache sind doch völlig normal, mehr braucht man nicht. Aktuelle Modelle haben halt oft 16MB, weil das quasi nix kostet, sich aber besser anhört. Viel interessanter wäre, was es für eine HDD ist. Es gibt halt auch "green"-Modelle, die sind dann ggf langsamer, aber nicht WEGEN des Cache, sondern wegen der U/min und Stromsparfunktionen. 



Wegen der Preissorgen: einfach kaufen und mind 6 Monate nicht mehr nachsehen. Man weiß nie, wie die Preise sich entwickeln. zB SSD könnten auch teurer werden, weil viele Leute WEGEN der hohen HDD-Preise sagen "dann kann ich auch gleich ne SSD nehmen" - man dard nicht vergessen, dass "wir" Gamer und Multimedia-Fans eine 500-1000GB-HDD ausnutzen, viele Normalbürger aber nicht mal eine 120GB-PLatte vollkriegen. Denen reicht eine 120GB-SSD also völlig aus.


----------



## LordAragorn (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke  Das klingt stark nach "kaufen", das wollt ich hören  Nein, im Ernst: Deine Argumente hören sich sehr plausibel an 

Also die Externe, die ich ausbauen würde, ist die hier - müsste mit 7200 Umdrehungen passen, oder? Wollte eigentlich eine Spinpoint F3, aber ich find es einfach ärgerlich, wenn ich das 3fache wie vor einem Monat zahle... Und wer weiß, vllt. krieg ich im April eine Super Caviar Black oder so für 50 Euro... Würd mich dann doch sehr freuen. Bis dahin denke ich, halte ich die WD schon aus... Einzig, dass da "Stromsparmodus" bei Amazon dabei steht, macht mir nach dem Post von Dir da oben Angst *g*


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt vor, dass die Platte, die "innen drin" steckt, mal die eine und dann die andere ist. Und auch "green"-Platten haben bis zu 7200 U/min, schalten aber bei Bedarf auf 5200 oder auch ganz ab. Du könntest die aber ja einfach mal rausholen und nachsehen. Die Stromsparfunktion könnte auch vom Gehäuse stammen. 

Die Black würd ich btw nicht empfehlen. Die ist erstens nicht merkbar schneller als eine Blue, den UNterschied kann man nur messen. Und zweitens KANN sie aber relativ laut sein und vibrieren => Gehäuse brummt evlt.


----------



## LordAragorn (5. Dezember 2011)

1.1
Hab die externe nun ausgebaut... Handelt sich um eine
WD Caviar Green 1,5 TB WD15Ears
Wie sehr werde ich es also bereuen, meine Steam-Games darüber laufen zu lassen?

1.2 
m Moment nutze ich eine ca. 4 Jahre alte Samsung HD321JK bzw. eine ca. 8 Jahre alte WD2000JB-00GBA0
Hätte ich noch Daten dazu gefunden, würde ich sie posten ^^
Ich gehe davon aus, dass eine Caviar Green nicht nur ein Quantensprung wäre, oder? 

2.1
Gibt es Nahfeldmonitore, die Du empfehlen würdest, die ohne interne USB-Soundkarte auskommen und die man auch gut in "Ecken" aufstellen kann, weil sie nicht nach hinten raus den Bass-Reflex haben?

2.2 
Lohnt es sich evtl., einfach mal bei Ebay im Bereich von 200 Euro nach Turm-Lautsprecher von Magnat/Kanton/etc. zu suchen, statt mit Nahfeldern rumzubasteln?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

Also meine Antwort kommt jetzt sicherlich etwas spät, aber bzgl. deiner Zusammenstellung kann ich dir sagen, dass die Crucial m4 mit aktueller Firmware ( 0009 ) wirklich über alle Zweifel erhaben ist.

Ich hab diese SSD in meinem neuen PC verbaut und habe auch das ASUS P8P67 als Mainboard gewählt, allerdings in der Deluxe-Ausführung. "Dealbreaker" für mich waren die zwei zusätzlichen USB3.0 Anschlüsse für den 3,5" bzw. 5,25" Einbauschacht. Das Mainboard bietet zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hinten, da mein Tower aber so ungünstig unter meinem Schreibtisch verbaut ist, habe ich keine Lust bei jedem Kopiervorgang mit USB 3.0 unter den Schreibtisch zu krabbeln.

Leider gibts für mein Lian Li A10 keine saubere Möglichkeit USB 3.0 nach vorne zu legen.

Das Board läuft bei mir *absolut* stabil, selbst mit Übertakten auf 4.3Ghz, alle Kerne von meinem i7 2600K, und einer Laufzeit unter Vollast über Stunden sind mir keine Instabilitäten aufgefallen.

Als Hinweis möchte ich noch die Seagate XT erwähnen, das ist eine Hybrid Festplatte ... sprich normale HDD in Verbindung mit einem SSD Cache. Da du dir allerdings die externe Festplatte wohl schon gekauft hast, verpufft dieser Hinweis wohl. 

Übrigens, die meisten externen Festplatten sind "nur" 5400rpm Festplatten ... mehr macht selten Sinn eben weil der Anschluss hier limitiert bzw. externe Lösungen mit USB 3.0 dann doch ziemlich teuer sind, wobei ich immer nur zu 2,5" Lösungen greife.

Bezüglich Lian-Li Gehäuse: unser neuer Server wurde in ein Lian Li PC-A05FNB Gehäuse gebaut, inklusive OS auf Crucial SSD m4. Dort wird die 2,5" Festplatte einfach auf den Boden "gedrückt", d.h. du hast in dem Gehäuse zwei Ausparungen für 2,5" Festplatten. Bei meinem alten Lian Li Gehäuse musste ich bissle basteln & mir eine Einbauschiene kaufen, die eher schlecht als recht funktioniert. Die SSD 'baumelt' im 3,5" Schacht ein wenig rum ... liegt an der Aufhängung im Lian Li um Vibrationen zu dämmen.


----------



## LordAragorn (5. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön, kommt nicht zu spät, ich hab noch nichts gekauft 

Bei dem von mir verlinkten Lian Li hätte ich mir folgendes überlegt:
Sobald die Einheit von Card Reader und USB 3.0 Frontpanel kostengünstig zu haben ist (bisher hab ich noch keine USB 3.0 Geräte ^^), rüste ich das nach. Müsste möglich sein, oder? 

Was bringen diese Hybridfestplatten konkret? Für mein Windows hab ich trotzdem nicht den SSD-Luxus, den ich mit einer Crucial m4 hätte,  oder?  
Hab die externe nicht jetzt gekauft, sondern vor nem halben Jahr, die ist "eigentlich" mein Datengrab. Müsste aber für Games schon auch nicht ganz unbrauchbar sein, oder?

Wie kommt es, dass Du Dir eine Einbauschiene für die Crucial M4 basteln musstest? Die von Hardwareversand meinte, da ist normal eine dabei (also von Crucial mitgeliefert)?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> 1.1
> Hab die externe nun ausgebaut... Handelt sich um eine
> WD Caviar Green 1,5 TB WD15Ears
> Wie sehr werde ich es also bereuen, meine Steam-Games darüber laufen zu lassen?
> ...


 ich würd eher die neuere green nehmen. Es gibt viele Leute, die mit ner green spielen und gar nicht wissen/merken, dass die etwas langsamer ist. Solang Du nicht beim Spielen unerklärliche "Hänger" hast, ist alles o.k - die Hänger würden drauf hindeuten, dass es beim Nachladen von HDD bei kleinen Spielinhalten etwas hakt.




> 2.1
> Gibt es Nahfeldmonitore, die Du empfehlen würdest, die ohne interne USB-Soundkarte auskommen und die man auch gut in "Ecken" aufstellen kann, weil sie nicht nach hinten raus den Bass-Reflex haben?


 also, wegen der Größe haben an sich alle AUCH nach hinten hin ein Reflexrohr, aber solang Du die Boxen nicht nur 1cm von der Wand entfernt hinstellst, ist das kein Problem.




> 2.2
> Lohnt es sich evtl., einfach mal bei Ebay im Bereich von 200 Euro nach Turm-Lautsprecher von Magnat/Kanton/etc. zu suchen, statt mit Nahfeldern rumzubasteln?


 sofern Du einen passenden Verstärker hast, würd ich sowieso eher den Verstärker plus passive Boxen suchen. Das müssen dann auch nicht unbedingt Turm-Boxen sein: die können ja theoretisch von der Größe und vom Prinzip her auch die gleichen wie die Nahfeldmonitore sein, nur eben passiv


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Dankeschön, kommt nicht zu spät, ich hab noch nichts gekauft






> Bei dem von mir verlinkten Lian Li hätte ich mir folgendes überlegt:
> Sobald die Einheit von Card Reader und USB 3.0 Frontpanel kostengünstig zu haben ist (bisher hab ich noch keine USB 3.0 Geräte ^^), rüste ich das nach. Müsste möglich sein, oder?


Sicherlich ... die Frage ist nur wie sowas gelöst ist. Die meisten Adapter bzgl. USB 3.0, so auch "State of the Art" von Lian Li, führen das USB 3.0 Kabel aus dem Gehäuse hin zu den externen USB 3.0 Ports.

D.h. vereinfacht: du verlängerst deine externen USB 3.0 Ports. Vllt. gibts mittlerweile schon andere Lösungen, aber das wäre mir zuviel "gefrickel", u.a. aus dem Grund zum Deluxe gegriffen, es hat vor ein paar Wochen nur ein paar EUR mehr gekostet als die PRO Version. Die paar EUR entspricht ungefähr dem, was man für einen guten Cardreader bezahlen würde ... wobei ich natürlich auf SD / MMC verzichten muss, was mir egal ist, weil ich meine DSLR per USB Kabel verbinde.

Wie gesagt, für mich wars der Dealbreaker ... ich hab mittlerweile vier USB 3.0 Platten, u.a. als Backup Festplatte und da muss ich regelmäßig an den USB 3.0 Port.



> Was bringen diese Hybridfestplatten konkret? Für mein Windows hab ich trotzdem nicht den SSD-Luxus, den ich mit einer Crucial m4 hätte,  oder?


Hybridfestplatten bringen idR höhere Geschwindigkeiten als normale HDDs, reichen aber an SSDs nicht heran. Die Seagate XT ist quasi die "all in one"-Lösung, das externe Gegenstück wäre eine 20GB SSD + ein Z68 Board -> SRT von Intel.

Hier mal ein Bericht von der XT: Momentus XT: Seagate Vereint HDD und Flash [Update] : Das Solid-State-Hybrid-Drive von Seagate im Test

Ich persönlich mag meine 'reine' SSD nicht missen, Lightroom, Windows, Fifo etc ... alles angenehm schnell.



> Hab die externe nicht jetzt gekauft, sondern vor nem halben Jahr, die ist "eigentlich" mein Datengrab. Müsste aber für Games schon auch nicht ganz unbrauchbar sein, oder?


Ja klar ... die Unterschiede bzgl. Ladezeiten dürften sich zu einer 7200rpm wahrlich in Grenzen halten. Vllt. merkt man bei einer SSD hier einen Unterschied, aber ob man jetzt die Sekunden spürbar merkt bzw. benötigt?

Programme, Windows, Dokumente ... gerne alles auf SSD, Rest ist bei mir auf normaler HDD, allerdings einer "uralt" Spinpoint F3 mit 1TB.



> Wie kommt es, dass Du Dir eine Einbauschiene für die Crucial M4 basteln musstest? Die von Hardwareversand meinte, da ist normal eine dabei (also von Crucial mitgeliefert)?


Nope ... war keine dabei. Hab wie bereits erwähnt zwei Stück erworben, bei keiner war eine Schiene dabei. Gekauft bei KM Elektronik. Vllt. war es die OEM Version. Beim Server wars kein Problem, wg. der Befestigungsmöglichkeit im Boden ... für meinen alten Lian Li dürfte ich mir halt für 15 EUR eine OCZ Schiene kaufen, die wie bereits erwähnt hinten und vorne nicht passt. 

Hat was mit den Befestigungskäfigen des Lian Li Towers zutun ... vllt. ist das Problem jetzt nicht mir vorhanden, bei meinem Tower von 2006 / 2007 leider ja. Schau einfach auf die Homepage von Lian Li wieviel native 2,5" Slots du hast ... wenn der Tower relativ aktuell ist, dürften das so zwei Stück sein.


----------



## LordAragorn (5. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sofern Du einen passenden Verstärker hast, würd ich sowieso eher den Verstärker plus passive Boxen suchen. Das müssen dann auch nicht unbedingt Turm-Boxen sein: die können ja theoretisch von der Größe und vom Prinzip her auch die gleichen wie die Nahfeldmonitore sein, nur eben passiv


 
Ich habe garkeinen Verstärker. Ich dachte das, was ein Verstärker kann, erledigt eine gute Soundkarte *blushing* Sollte ich dann doch lieber die Xonar D1 nehmen und noch einen Verstärker kaufen?! Bzw. würden Turmboxen direkt an der Soundkarte ohne Verstärker garnicht laufen?



> Sicherlich ... die Frage ist nur wie sowas gelöst ist. Die meisten  Adapter bzgl. USB 3.0, so auch "State of the Art" von Lian Li, führen  das USB 3.0 Kabel aus dem Gehäuse hin zu den externen USB 3.0 Ports.



Deshalb würde ich einfach gerne noch warten, bis es direkt "Adapter" für die Onboard-USB 3.0 Plätze gibt. Sollte ja jetzt keine 4 Jahre dauern, bis da brauchbare Frontpanels erscheinen, denk ich mal *g*

Was die Schiene bei der Crucial dann noch angeht - wenn die bei Hardwareversand sagt, das ist kein Problem, wird das kein Problem sein. Immerhin bauen die ja den PC zusammen ^^ Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich schon etwas älter und scheint keinen 2,5" Slot zu haben, leider... Doch da würd ich mal Hardwareversand vertrauen. Vllt. noch eine E-Mail schreiben, damit man was schriftlich hat.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Was wolltest Du denn jetzt nochmal für Sound + Boxen insgesamt ausgeben? Ein passabler Verstärker kostet halt mind 150-200€, AV-Receiver eher ab 250€. Die Boxen kommen dann noch dazu. Vorteil: beides ist leicht erweiterbar und bietet viele Anschlüsse, die Verstärker halten 15-20 Jahre. Nachteil: wenn Du jetzt zB 300€ insgesamt hast, wird es eng, da auch noch Boxen zu finden, so dass die Kombination besser als ein aktives Boxenset für 300€ wäre...


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich einfach gerne noch warten, bis es direkt "Adapter" für die Onboard-USB 3.0 Plätze gibt. Sollte ja jetzt keine 4 Jahre dauern, bis da brauchbare Frontpanels erscheinen, denk ich mal *g*


Das Problem hast du halt mit der Deluxe Ausführung nicht. 

Ich kopier grad 300gb über USB 3.0 mit realen ~65mb/sek. ... wenn ich das jetzt mit USB 2.0 machen müsste ... *brrrr*


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Tja, dann würdest Du halt 2-3 mal so lange brauchen - aber wenn es selbst per USB3.0 schon ca 70-80 Min dauert, würd ich ohnehin nicht danebenstehen, so dass es mir am Ende egal ist, ob es nun 1, 2 oder 4 Stunden dauert   ich hab mal meine Laptopplatte komplett per USB2.0 gesichert, da bin ich halt in der Zeit in die Stadt gefahren und hab was geshopt, oder als mal Länderspiel kam, nutzte ich das, um "nebenbei" ein Backup der wichtigen Daten von meinem DesktopPC auf meine USB2.0-PLatte zu machen


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

Pah!

Durch 4x USB 3.0 wächst mein E-Penis ins unermessliche! So! 

Ich find USB 3.0 sehr viel interessanter und praktischer als z.B. eSATA, erst letztens wieder ein Streitgespräch mit einem Kumpel gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Das versteh ich jetzt aber nicht - esata und USB3.0 PLatten sind doch vom Prinzip identisch, nur dass es halt ein anderer Anschlussport ist, aber ansonsten sind die doch gleichschnell ^^ 



ps. ich wollt ja nur sagen, dass MIR größere Kopiervorgänge nicht ausmachen - ich hab immer was, was ich währenddessen tun kann


----------



## LordAragorn (6. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was wolltest Du denn jetzt nochmal für Sound + Boxen insgesamt ausgeben? Ein passabler Verstärker kostet halt mind 150-200€, AV-Receiver eher ab 250€. Die Boxen kommen dann noch dazu. Vorteil: beides ist leicht erweiterbar und bietet viele Anschlüsse, die Verstärker halten 15-20 Jahre. Nachteil: wenn Du jetzt zB 300€ insgesamt hast, wird es eng, da auch noch Boxen zu finden, so dass die Kombination besser als ein aktives Boxenset für 300€ wäre...


 
Ich hatte bis heute Abend noch die Hoffnung, dass ich entweder 2 Magnat-Turm-Boxen oder einen Verstärker für Lau kriegen könnte.

Für Sound + Boxen hätte ich ungefähr 350 Euro als Maximum gesetzt.

Letzte Frage also:

Was ist sinnvoller/nachhaltiger/worauf kann man am besten aufbauen:

1. Die Xonar Essence für 150 Euro + 150 - 200 Euro Nahfeldmonitore?

2. Die Xonar D1 für 50 Euro + 150 - 200 Euro Nahfeldmonitore, weil sich die Xonar Essence eigentlich nicht wirklich lohnt, wenn man keinen Verstärker + Hightech-Equipment hat?

3. Die Xonar D1 für 50 Euro + 150 Euro Receiver + 150/180 Euro Passiv-Boxen?

Oder noch kürzer: In welcher Kombination lohnt sich die Essence erst so richtig und was kann sie mehr als die D1/D2? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Vermutlich wird eine normale D1 reichen. Da würd ich dann lieber 50-70€ mehr in die Boxen stecken. Ob dann Nahfeld oder Receiver+Boxen ist schwer zu sagen... ^^


----------



## LordAragorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich kauf beides bei Thomann, d.h. 30 Tage Testen ^^ 

Wenn Du ne grobe Idee hast, was ich da bestellen könnte, dann lass es mich wissen... ich kann beides ausprobieren und die Entscheidung dann 20 km von mir weg "abholen"  Zu welcher Kombination würdest Du intuitiv zuerst raten?


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt aber nicht - esata und USB3.0 PLatten sind doch vom Prinzip identisch, nur dass es halt ein anderer Anschlussport ist, aber ansonsten sind die doch gleichschnell ^^


Da steht ja nicht ohne Grund praktischer ... wenn du mir eine externe Festplatte mit eSATA zeigst die *keinen* separaten Stromanschluss benötigt, bist du mein Held.

Ich find externe 2,5" Festplatten ungemein praktisch. Klein, relativ leicht ( meine 1TB WD wiegt doch recht viel ) und alles wird gespeist durch einen USB 3.0 Anschluss.

Wenn ich da an früher, sprich externe 3,5" Gehäuse mit extra Stromanschlussdenke ... lass mal gut sein. Der Zeit trauer ich garantiert nicht nach.


----------



## LordAragorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Argument - wobei mich zu Hause als Datengrab ein zusätzlicher Stromanschluss jetzt noch nicht gestört hat... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich schlepp immer drei bzw. vier Festplatten mit mir rum ... Backup Server1, Backup Server2, Backup mein PC im Büro ( restliche PCs sichern auf Server1 & Server2 ) und natürlich meine normale Festplatte mit Zeugs "to go".

Würde ich nur zu Hause mit Festplatten hantieren, wärs bestimmt nicht "so" schlimm ... aber wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat, will man es nicht mehr missen.

Aber das soll ja nur am Rande Thema sein ... #1 ist immer noch dein neuer PC. Endlich gekauft?


----------



## LordAragorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Jein, ich bin mir beim Sound jetzt noch unsicher und hoff, das Herb mir noch was herbeiorakelt


----------



## LordAragorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Kommando zurück!

Mir ist glaube ich DIE Lösung eingefallen, an die ich bisher nicht gedacht hatte. Ich hab doch von dem Quadcore erzählt, den ich evtl. geschenkt bekomme. Von dem ich aber noch nicht sicher weiß, ob er gehen wird:

Ich werde ihn morgen ausprobieren - wenn er geht, dann besorge ich mir:

Neu:

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520

Cooler Master Elite 311 red, ohne Netzteil 

Powercolor HD6870 1024MB Dual-DVI/HD1M2I5 

für ca. 250 Euro - und habe erstmal einen Rechner, mit dem ich bis ins Frühjahr/Sommer munter vor mich hinspielen kann.

Vorhandene Hardware:

Gigabyte P35-DS3
4 GB DDR2 RAM


*Nun ergeben sich noch zwei Variationsmöglichkeiten:*


a) Der Quadcore geht, aber ich investiere noch ein wenig Geld in:

z.B. ASUS P5G41T-M LX, Sockel 775, mATX, DDR3

und                            8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9


b) Der Quadcore geht nicht, dann investiere ich Geld in:

ASUS M5A78L LE, Sockel AM3+, ATX

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 


Vorschläge/Kommentare?


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. Dezember 2011)

Kaum, würde lediglich das Le Board gegen ein anderes tasuchen, Le ist nicht unbedingt für zuverlässigtkeit bekannt^^
würde da die 20€ lieber in ein ASRock 970 Extreme3 stecken

sonst find ich die idee super und sie dürfte P/L mäßig ideal sein. Das Gehäuse ist evtl etwas klein aber für die HD6870 und keinen monster CPU Kühler müsste es durchaus reichen.

PS: danke für die Blumen


----------



## LordAragorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Danköööööööö für das Feedback und fürs Nichterschlagen ob des neuen Gesinnungswandels *g*

Spricht etwas dafür, das 4 Jahre alte Gigabyte-Board für Fall a), d.h. für Fall dass der Quadcore funktioniert in ein neueres zu tauschen und noch in DDR3-Ram zu investieren... oder ist das eher Wurst? 

Plane keinen Superlüfter, eher erstmal den Boxed... müsst es von der Graka Länge sicher passen? *g*


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

ich persönlich würde lieber Variante b) nehmen. Den alten Quad kannst Du ja verkaufen . bzw was für einer wäre das nochmal?


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieses Mal hab ich aufgepasst.  Er würde evtl einen Q9550 bekommen. 
Der ist im Durchschnitt eh mit dem X4 955 oder dem i5-750 vergleichbar.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2011)

Gut, dann kann man das in der Tat so machen - sofern er den q9550 wirklich geschenkt bekommt    man muss halt schauen, ob mit den DDR3-Boards keine Probleme bekannt sind, da der so775 ja an sich auf DDR2 ausgelegt ist.


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke nochmal Ech allen 

Und erstmal ein dickes ARGH:

a) es ist ein Q9450 - also spielt er eigentlich in der gleichen Klasse wie der 955 BE


b) Geschenkt bekomme ich ihn, weil sein ehemaliger Besitzer einen X6 1055 geholt hat - Grund: Er hatte ständig Abstürze zu beklagen.

Es muss also entweder Mainboard, Speicher oder Prozessor einen Becker haben.

Mit Glück ist es nicht der Prozessor - und ich könnte ihn haben


c) Beim Ausbauen meines alten Prozessors ließ sich der Kühler (einer von Cooler Master) nicht mehr richtig entfernen... 

bzw. beim Entfernen sind grade 3 der Halterungsplastikstifte abgebrochen und ich kann ihn nicht mehr einbauen. 

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass ich das Mainboard nicht mehr ausbauen kann, da die Schrauben "durchdrehen"... ^^ 


d) Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sich lohnt, den Q9450 auf dem alten Board ohne ein neues Netzteil auszuprobieren


*e) Was soll ich tun?*

e1) Neuer Kühler aufs alte Mainboard und gucken ob der Prozessor funktioniert?
Vorher noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen?

e2) Oder: Gleich das AMD 955 BE Paket bestellen,
 weil auch das Mainboard ein neueres ist und ich ja zumindest vorhabe, das gute Gerät als Office-PC noch möglichst lang zu verwenden, wenn er nicht mehr Spieletauglich ist....

Und: 
Macht es Sinn, ohne Originalverpackung den Dual Core E6750, der ja voll funktionsfähig ist + die Radeon 5750 *zu verkaufen*? Wenn ja wo am besten und wie verschickt man sowas? Wie sieht es mit dem DDR2 RAM aus? 4 * 1 GB Riegel....


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

a) Auch der Q9450 ist noch ganz ordentlich. Außerdem musst du ihn ja nicht mit Standardtakt laufen lassen... 

b) Das der Prozessor solche Art Fehler hervorruft, ist ungewöhnlich. Da ist eher falsch getakteter oder defekter Arbeitsspeicher schuld, vlt. auch Treiberproleme, etc.

c) Das mit dem Kühler ist eine dumme Sache. Allerdings gibt es eine Menge Prozessorlüfter, die sowohl zum alten Sockel 775, als auch zu Sockel 1155 Mainboards kompatibel sind (Scythe Katana 3, Scythe Yasya, Thermalright HR-02 Macho...) Da diese Lüfter unter 40€ kosten, ist der Schmerz nicht allzu groß. Außerdem hast du später, einen evtl CPU Neukauf berücksichtigend, eine auf jeden Fall schon einebessere und leisere Alternative zum Intel Standardkühler.

Und bei durchdrehenden Schrauben... einfach die betroffene Ecke etwas anheben, damit das Gewinde besser greift. Oder zB mit einem Cuttermesser den Schraubenkopf etwas anheben. Tu dir und dem Board aber nicht weh.

d) Der Prozessor ist eigentlich sehr sparsam. Und im 2D Modus wird er sowieso nicht auf voller Leistung laufen. Also, Windows starten und eine Funktionsüberprüfungsind allemal drin.

e1) Ja, auf jeden Fall ausprobieren! Es gibt ja, bis auf max eine halbe Stunde, nichts zu verlieren, viel zu gewinnen (und vor allem sparen, evtl bis auf Ivy Bridge...)

e2) Das kannst du ja noch immer nach dem Wochenende machen...


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Danköööö 

Habe noch einen alten Kühler gefunden...

PC startet, ca 4 Sekunden Memory Test, dann fährt er runter und startet neu... komme nichmal ins Bios...

Ist das ein Zeichen für zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste? ^^ Davon hatt ich nämlich fast nichts mehr....

Ok, nach CMOS-BAtterie entfernen bin ich zumindest mal im Bios ^^


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, es heißt, selbst ohne WLP könne ein korrekt montierter Kühler den Prozessor einigermaßen im Zaum halten.
Also, zumindest ins BIOS müsstest du schon kommen.

Schon mal versucht, die Speicherriegel einzeln zu testen?

edit: Aber im Zweifelsfall würde ich von Experimenten absehen, bis du in den Untiefen einer Schublade noch Klecks WLP findest, oder welche kaufen warst.


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Doppelpost ^^


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Das sind meine Speicherriegel und mein Board im Moment - die sollten ja funktionieren

Habe einen CMOS-Reset gemacht, nun gehts... Bin sogar im Windows, wenngleich mein netter Rechner nun behauptet, er habe ein Floppy Laufwerk *hust*

Wie teste ich jetzt am besten, ob der PC in Takt ist (*hihi*), ohne meine 380 Watt von Tagan zu überfordern? ^^

Der Boxed-Lüfter, der jetzt drauf läuft, nervt schon jetzt, ist ziemlich laut ^^ 

Im Anhang ist mal CPU-Z Einstellung... schaut das gut aus? 

Die Core-Temperatur ist für Windows Idle schon ziemlich hoch, oder?


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Temperaturen sehen ganz normal aus. Abhilfe schafft nur ein besserer Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und um die Stabilität zu testen, Spiel einfch was krasses. Wenn's zuviel ist, semmelst du eh ab. 

edit: OH, hast du im BIOS EIST aktiviert? Im Leerlauf sollte die CPU runtertakten.


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab im Bios die optimalen Defaults geladen, ich guck grade nochmal nach...

Bei "Open Case blubb" steht bei mir unter "VCore" ein "Fail"... ist sowas schlimm? ^^


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Das hab ich noch nie gesehen. 

Evlt ist ein Sensor fehlerhaft oder wird nicht unterstützt. der VCore ist aber schon richtig eingestellt, oder?


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Also EIST ist aktiviert... wars auch zur Zeit des Screenshots.

Ob der VCore richtig eingestellt ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich auf "Load Optimized Defaults" gestellt hab. Mit schwachem Netzteil kann das nichts zu tun haben, oder?

Im Anhang mal ein Bild...


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Der VCore des Prozessors schwankt, laut Intel, zwischen 0.85 und 1.36nochwas Volt.

0.83V scheint auf den ersten Blick leicht zuwenig zu sein, aber wenn's mit den automatischen Einstellungen läuft, ist der Fehler vlt. nur kosmetisch.


----------



## LordAragorn (8. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön für die Unterstützung:

PC schlägt sich gut - ist in Borderlands in 2 Stunden nicht abgestürzt. Wobei das kein Auslastungstest war, sondern ein "Funktioniert der Q95450" -> Bei Borderlands ist er bei seinem früheren Besitzer alle 20 Min abgeschmiert.

Muss man so VCore Sachen besser manuell hochstellen? Ich kenn mich mit sowas garnicht aus... Wieso wählt der das automatisch so?! 

Wenn nichts weiter schiefgeht, würde ich folgendes bei Mindfactory bestellen:

CoolerMaster Elite 311 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot

520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3

Scythe Katana 3 AMD und Intel S939, AM2, AM2+, AM3, 775, 1156, 1366

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

Bei der Grafikkarte schwanke ich zwischen den beiden... Ich meine, vom Q9450 wird sie nicht gebremst, sonst halten sich die Kosten ja in Grenzen - da wäre die 560 Ti schon auch eine Überlegung wert, oder? Kann dann meine Freundin, wenn ich meinen "Super-Rechner" habe, wohl doch etwas länger was zocken, falls ich Sie dazu bringe, dass ihr das gefällt ^^ Oder rentiert sich das nicht wirklich?

1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II

1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Die 560 Ti ist halt je nach SPiel bis zu 15% schneller. MIR wäre das die 60€ Aufpreis nicht wert - das sind ja gute 40% Aufpreis, nur damit Du bei Spielen dann a) 66 FPS hast, wenn Du sowieso schon 60 FPS hast oder b) statt ruckeligen 26-27 FPS gerade so halbwegs ruckelfrei in 30 FPS spielst... das heißt: wenn die AMD 6870 irgendwann mal nicht mehr ausreicht, dann wird die GTX 560 Ti auch nicht mehr viel länger "halten" - vielleicht kannst Du mit der Nvidia 1-2 "Blockbuster"-Spiele länger warten, bis wirklich eine neue Karte "nötig" wird, aber dafür zahlst Du halt eben heute schon 60€ Aufpreis, den man eher - WENN dann eine neue Karte fällig wird - da reinstecken sollte. 

zudem ist die Sapphire 6870 definitiv *sehr* leise - bei der Asus 560 ti weiß ich es nicht ^^




Und was hattest Du nochmal für eine alte Grafikkarte?



wegen des Kühlers: wenn es beim OC wirklich auf ein paar % mehr ankommt und die Temp der Grund ist, warum Du nicht weiterkommst, wäre zB ein Scythe Mugen oder ein ELK Brocken eine bessere Wahl, kosten ca 10-15€ mehr


----------



## svd (8. Dezember 2011)

Nein, den VCore automatisch regeln zu lassen ist völlig okay. Nur beim Übertakten oder Undervolten ist ein manuelles Festlegen notwendig. (Und Strom nimmt sich der Prozessor, wie er es eben braucht.)

Der "Scythe Katana 3" ist halt kein Kühler zum Übertakten. Wenn du vorhast, dem Q9450 mal Beine zu machen, empfiehlt sich zB der Thermalright HR-02 Macho, der bei Mindfactory 34€ kostet. Der ist zwar ein rechter Oschi, soll aber gut zu montieren sein.

Bei den Grafikkarten... ich bin mal so frech und unterstelle deiner Freundin, dass ihr PhysX nicht so wichtig ist. 
(Weiß aber nicht, ob "Zuma 3" auf PhysX setzen wird.  ) 
Da die HD6870 noch genug Leistung bietet um auf FullHD zu spielen, würde ich die günstigere Methode fast vorziehen...


----------



## LordAragorn (9. Dezember 2011)

Danke, das mit dem Kühler war mir nicht bewusst. Dann nehm ich mal den Macho... oder irgendeinen anderen, den man von hinten anschrauben kann (klingt irgendwie lustig ^^)... Will auf jeden Fall NICHTS MEHR mit PLASTIKfüßchen ^^ 

Im Moment hab ich eine Radeon 5750... Hätt ich DAMALS 50 Euro mehr drauf gelegt, hätt es die 5870 gegeben... Sonderangebot... so kann man sich verschätzen ^^

Nachfrage:

Passt z.B. der Macho noch ins von mir ausgewählte Gehäuse - auch die Sapphire 6870? Nur um sicher zu gehen


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2011)

Von hinten anschrauben... irgendwie geht in der deutschen Übersetzung was verloren... 
Naja, soo schlimm sind die Plastikfüßchen auch nicht. Persönlich würde mich der Scythe Yasya ansprechen, der hat auch welche.

Also, der Macho ist ein wenig über 16cm hoch (25cm, wenn du ihn direkt fragst). Das Gehäuse 19cm breit. Also, rechnerisch hast du etwa 3cm Platz für Abstandshalter, Mainboard, Sockel und CPU. Das sollte doch reichen.


----------



## LordAragorn (9. Dezember 2011)

Der ist wirklich nur 16 cm hoch? Bei Hardwareversand steht "Gebläsehöhe = 26,5 cm" - was Du mit "wenn Du ihn direkt fragst" wohl gemeint hast... Aber andere Gehäuse wie das Asgard etc. sind ja auch nicht recht viel breiter als 19 cm... So dass ich mir auch kein allzu schmales Gehäuse ausgesucht haben dürfte, oder? ^^

Ah, ich sehe, bei Mindfactory stehen die 16 cm *g* Der Yasya ist nur 1 mm kleiner - hat aber eben diese Plastikfüßchen... und die will ich wirklich ums Verrecken NICHT! *g* Brechen zu leicht ^^ 

Noch einmal danke Euch allen  Der definitive Plan steht nun 

CoolerMaster Elite 311 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot

520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3

Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel

23" (58,00cm) Dell U2312HM 8ms LED (DA/DP/U/L/P/05/FULL-HD/bk)

1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe


----------



## LordAragorn (9. Dezember 2011)

Letzte Frage - gibt es einen Unterschied?

a) Gefällt der Freundin besser:

CoolerMaster Elite 311 Midi Tower ohne 

b) Scheint mir funktionaler zu sein 
(USB 3.0 für die Zukunft, Festplatten wirklich werkzeuglos einbauen)

NZXT Source 210 USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne 

Ihr wisst, wie das mit Argumenten gegen ästhetisches Empfinden ist ^^

*c) Oder DAS hier:*

Antec Sonata IV Midi Tower 620 Watt schwarz

Da sind wir nun beide verliebt... Aber 620 Watt No-Name-Netzteil ist wahrscheinlich nicht so toll, selbst wenn Bronze zertifiziert, oder? ^^

==> Hat sich erledigt, hab das NZXT bestellt ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Na endlich! Ich dachte schon, du kommst nie zum Ende  Ich hoffe, Du fragst jetzt nicht auch noch, ob Du lieber per Vorkasse, Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte zahlen sollst...    


ps: das NZXT ist ein solides und schnörkeloses Gehäuse


----------



## LordAragorn (10. Dezember 2011)

Danke Euch nochmal zusammen für Eure Antworten, Hilfe und Geduld 

Herb, weißt Du... Wenn man das Zeug "richtig" machen will, wird man einfach wahnsinnig - egal was Dir jemand sagt: Du googelst 2 Minuten und hast die gegenteilige Aussage *g*

Wenn Ihr wüsstet, wie lange ich beim Bierkauf zaudere, wäret ihr aber trotzdem stolz, wie SCHNELL hier die Entscheidungsfindung ging  

Nochmal dankeschön  Wegen des "Super"-PC komme ich nochmal auf Euch zu *drohend wahnsinnig hihi mach*


----------



## svd (10. Dezember 2011)

LordAragorn schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Ihr wüsstet, wie lange ich beim Bierkauf zaudere,..
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht kriegst du irgendwann ein kaltes Bier zu trinken. Das wird dich mit Sicherheit umhauen.


----------



## LordAragorn (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du einmal in einem fränkischen Supermarkt mit einer Auswahl von 20 Brauereien + verschiedene Sorten aus einem 20 km Umkreis gewesen wärst, würdest Du nicht spotten  

Trotzdem guter Punkt 1:0 *g*


----------



## svd (10. Dezember 2011)

Oh, wusste nicht, dass die Auswahl an Gerstensaft bei dir so groß ist. Nicht schlecht.

Und es war ja bloß Spaß. Selber trinke ich keinen Alkohol (wenner nicht in Mehlspeise oder Rumkugeln kommt), also würde mich ein Bier (kalt oder warm) sowieso umhauen.


----------



## LordAragorn (10. Dezember 2011)

*lach* Ich hab den Spaß schon verstanden 
Franken ist mein persönliches (Bier)Paradies, habe hier schon den einen oder anderen "Ich mag keinen Alkohol"-Menschen mit Bier beglückt, dass in so alten Eichenfässern eingelagert wird, dass es sogar eine leichte Vanillenote kriegt und so... Hach, ich komm ins Schwärmen *g* Und trink jetzt einfach mal eins zum Abendessen 

Nochmal dankööööööööööö für Deine/Eure Geduld


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Dezember 2011)

Sooooooooooooo, seit gestern sind endlich alle Teile angekommen  Sieht schonmal lecker aus, muss nur noch zum Zusammenbauen kommen.

Hab mir überlegt, das System doch neu aufzusetzen und evtl. ne neue Festplatte zuzulegen, statt die externe WD einzbauen - will weder Energiespar noch langsam - außerdem bräuchte ich dann wieder eine Externe als Datengrab ^^

Hätte an eine WD Caviar Blue 500 GB gedacht - für ca 70 Euro trotzdem doppelt so teuer wie vor 2 Monaten, aber halt nicht 3 - 4 Mal so teuer. Und 500 GB reichen für Betriebssystem, Games und Dokumente ja völlig. Und es sollte doch ein Leistungssprung zur derzeitigen, ewig alten Samsung sein. 

Was ist davon zu halten?

  Western Digital Caviar Blue 5000AAKS 500 GB 8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll) interne Festplatte SATA II 7200RPM 16MB Cache

  Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 500GB interne Festplatte (8,9 cm (3,5 Zoll), 7200rpm, SATA 6 Gb/s, 16MB Cache)

*1. Warum ist die  6 Gb/s günstiger als die 3 Gb/s Platte?*

*2. Lohnt 6 Gb/s überhaupt auf einem alten Gigabyte P35-DS3R - bzw. ist das überhaupt Sata II kompatibel oder erkennt der dann die Festplatte garnicht? ^^ *

Wieder einmal herzlichen Dank 
Wenn ihr heut noch zum Antworten kommt, bestell ich sie noch heute und hoffe, dass sie am Dienstag früh da ist, um von mir am Dienstag nachmittags mit den anderen Komponenten verbaut zu werden


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

1. Der Preis ist niedriger, weil inzwischen wohl mehr SATA3 hergestellt und verkauft wird. Es ist halt auch ein Marketingvorteil, daher mehr Verkäufe => geringerer Preis

2. lohnen: nein. Aber auch bei nem SATA3-Board würd es sich nciht lohnen. Festplatten sind noch nicht mal schnell genug, als dass sich SATA2 lohnen würde...    Die Platte erkennen: ja. das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Dezember 2011)

Ok, gut, anders gefragt 

Welche Festplatte würd P/L-Technisch was bringen, wenn ich definitiv nicht bis März warten, sondern jetzt alles aufrüsten möchte?

Windows Leistungsindex (noch mit alter Graka, aber schon Q9450):

Prozessor: 7,2
Arbeitsspeicher: 7,2
Grafik: 7,3
Primäre Festplatte: 5,8

Mein Windowsstart dauert inzwischen ewig, etc... Wär bereit bis zu 70 Euro auszugeben - wenn ich die Externe einbaue, brauch ich ja auch ne neue Externe für um den Dreh ^^. 500 GB reichen.

Wobei das Ding, hab ein Datenblatt gefunden, auch 7200 Umdrehungen und 16 MB Cache hat... kann die Caviar Blue dann überhaupt recht viel schneller sein? ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die wird nicht viel schneller sein, es gibt da nur noch: HDD mit 10K U/M, Hybridfestplatten und SSDs, aber alle keine wirklichen P/L Hammer, außer man hat das geld für eine SSD, die anderen 2 sind eher nischenprodukte(imho zu recht).


----------



## LordAragorn (18. Dezember 2011)

Das ist dann wohl eine sehr eindeutige Antwort... dann bleibt's bei der jetzigen *g*


----------



## LordAragorn (19. Dezember 2011)

Damit Ihr was von Eurem Dank mitkriegt, pushe ich nochmal 

------------------
(Originalnachricht vom 19.10. um 3 Uhr nachts ^^)
Meine Herren, ich kann mich nur bedanken:

LAra 1 : 0 Technik.

Nach Blut, Schweiß und Tränen 
(Der Macho ist so ein Miststück ^^ Und ca. 1 cm zu groß für das Gehäuse. Ist ein Spaß, das Ding wieder zuzupressen) 
mehreren erfolglosen Start-Versuchen 
(der Macho verdeckte den 2. 12V Anschluss, so dass ich  den nicht mehr beachtete und alles wieder Stück für Stück  ausgebaut/ausgetauscht hatte, um die Fehlerquelle zu finden....)
läuft die 6870 auf Standardtakt,
der Q9450 läuft auf immerhin 2,8 statt 2,6 GhZ, 1:1 mit dem RAM. (6 * 400 statt 8 * 333)
Die Festplatte ist nach diversen Aufräumaktionen auch nicht mehr so langsam... nur nun eindeutig das Lauteste Teil des Rechners.
Der Monitor macht einfach nur ein wunderschönes Bild. Hach.

Ich kann mich nur noch einmal für Euren Rat und Eure Geduld bedanken und freue mich schon auf die vielen Stunden des Genusses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gefällt mir" @ AllDieHelferlein!


----------

